# Alpencross-Packlisten-Thread



## Ede (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo AC-Gemeinde,

über das Thema wurde schon viel gepostet (Suchfunktion ja, ich weiß, ich weiß).  
Viele Alpenüberquerer veröffentlichen auch ihre Packliste. Einige sogar mit Gewichtsangaben. Einen normalen Alpencrossrucksack (8 kg) zu packen, sollte also nicht das Problem darstellen.

Mir geht es darum, wie man an das Rucksack-Traumgewicht von 5 kg oder leichter kommt, ohne wirklich etwas zu vermissen! 

Hier einige provozierende Thesen als Diskussionsgrundlage:
Zum Beispiel:

-> Hüttenschlafsack  aus hygienischer Sicht oder wegen Schlafkomfort unverzichtbar? Gewicht ca. 200g
-> Lange Bikehandschuhe  sinnvoll oder lieber mal `ne halbe Stunde kalte Finger?
-> Regenschutz für Schuhe  mitnehmen oder unnötig?
-> Eine Bikehose und ein Trikot und diese abends immer auswaschen?
-> Kleidung auf der Hütte  wie könnte diese aussehen? Läßt sich dort etwas sparen
-> Erste Hilfe Ausrüstung  was würdet ihr unbedingt mitnehmen

Wo würdet ihr sparen? Wer eine solche Traumpackliste hat -> bitte posten!
Freue mich auf konstruktive Postings   
Danke!


----------



## soederbohm (1. Juli 2004)

Servus,

also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass sein AC-Rucksack auch 7kg gewogen hat, allerdings würd ich im Nachhinein sicher einiger Sachen dahei lassen.

*Hüttenschlafsack *  hatte ich dabei und war auf Hütten auch sehr angenehm,  am Besten einen aus Seide --> ab 150g
*Lange Bikehandschuhe *  Hab ich soweiso immer beim Biken an, deshalb nicht im Rucksack, warme Handschuhe hab ich nicht gebraucht
*Regenschutz für Schuhe *  hatte ich nicht dabei, trotz 4 Tage im Regen fahren. Aber ist sicher eine Frage der Abhärtung   
*Eine Bikehose und ein Trikot und diese abends immer auswaschen?* jo, passt
*Kleidung auf der Hütte *  leichte Hose, ein T-Shirt, wenns schwerer sein soll ne Fleecejacke, sonst Windstopper-Bikejacke
*Erste Hilfe Ausrüstung*  ich würde unbedingt Verbände, Pflaster, Schmerztabletten und was für den Kreislauf mitnehmen. Außerdem ne Rettungsdecke. 

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaivi (1. Juli 2004)

Hi,
hast recht, ist schon etwas kontrovers zu diskutieren. Vor allem, weil Dir ein fehlendes Teil den Urlaub schneller beenden kann als Dir lieb ist, ein paar Hundert Gramm zuviel sind da weniger schlimm. Entscheiden musst Du selbst! HÃ¤ngt auch davon ab, ob Du in HÃ¼tten auf dem Berg oder im Tal Ã¼bernachten willst.


			
				Ede schrieb:
			
		

> -> HÃ¼ttenschlafsack â aus hygienischer Sicht oder wegen Schlafkomfort unverzichtbar? Gewicht ca. 200g


Ich habe mir einen Seidenschlafsack (echte Seide, superleicht und warm, auf Figur genÃ¤ht) selbst genÃ¤ht, wiegt 100g. WÃ¼rde ich aber zu Hause lassen, auf den HÃ¼tten gibt es mittlerweile Ã¼berall was auszuleihen, kost halt ein paar Euro.


			
				Ede schrieb:
			
		

> -> Lange Bikehandschuhe â sinnvoll oder lieber mal `ne halbe Stunde kalte Finger?


Wenn es bei einer halben Stunde bleibt, wÃ¤re das nicht schlimm. Kann Dir aber bei HÃ¶hen von 2500m selbst im Juli keiner garantieren, und ein paar Stunden mit kalten nassen Fingern rumgondeln, kann arg ins Auge gehen. Irgendwann kannst Du halt weder schalten noch Bremsen (habe ich selbst auf einer Rennradtour erlebt).


			
				Ede schrieb:
			
		

> -> Regenschutz fÃ¼r Schuhe â mitnehmen oder unnÃ¶tig?


Nimmst Du Schuhe fÃ¼r abends mit (Trekking Sandelen, ...)? Wenn Du auf 5kg kommen willst, wohl nicht. Dann sind vielleicht Ãberschuhe nicht unwichtig. Allerdings kenne ich keine, die wirklich Ã¼ber lÃ¤ngere Zeit dicht sind. Ich nehme keine mit, will dafÃ¼r ein paar leichte Schuhe fÃ¼r abends einpacken. Wenn es tagsÃ¼ber regnet, hast Du halt abends nix trockenes. Mit Zeitung ausgestopft trocknen meine Schuhe Ã¼ber Nacht einigermaÃen aus. Wenn Du Dich abends nicht mehr aus der HÃ¼tte bewegst, reichen auch ein paar dicke Socken oder HÃ¼ttenschuhe.


			
				Ede schrieb:
			
		

> -> Eine Bikehose und ein Trikot und diese abends immer auswaschen?


Ein zweites Trikot muÃ auf jeden Fall mit, alleine schon zum Wechseln auf dem Gipfel. Es sei denn, schwitzen ist fÃ¼r Dich ein Fremdwort. Und Hosen trocknen in der Regel Ã¼ber Nacht nicht, und morgens auf das nasse Leder ist a) unangenehm, und b) nicht gerade gesund fÃ¼rs Sitzfleisch. Letztes Mal hatte ich keine mit, diesmal werde ich wohl eine mitnehmen.


			
				Ede schrieb:
			
		

> -> Kleidung auf der HÃ¼tte â wie kÃ¶nnte diese aussehen? LÃ¤Ãt sich dort etwas sparen


Ich versuche halt, Sachen mitzunehmen, die ich im Notfall auch tagsÃ¼ber zusÃ¤tzlich anziehen kann (dÃ¼nnen Faserpelz, Trekkinghose), im T-Shirt wird geschlafen. Wir hatten auf unserer Tour aber auch ein paar dabei, die nichts extra mithatten und abends halt in der langen Radhose dasaÃen. Wenn es tagsÃ¼ber trocken und warm war, i.O. Falls die Klamotten nass sind? Weniger gut. 





			
				Ede schrieb:
			
		

> -> Erste Hilfe AusrÃ¼stung â was wÃ¼rdet ihr unbedingt mitnehmen


Diverse Pflaster (auch fÃ¼r grÃ¶Ãere SchÃ¼rfwunden), Dreieckstuch (evtl. reicht dafÃ¼r irgendein KleidungsstÃ¼ck), Rettungsdecke (Silberfolie), Verband, Desinfektionsmittel, Handy. Abstimmen mit den Mitfahrern, wer was mitnimmt. Es muÃ nicht jeder alles haben. Es sollte auch niemand alleine hinterherfahren mÃ¼ssen, ist viel zu riskant.
-> Werkzeug
Gleiches gilt auch fÃ¼r das Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug jeder, die grÃ¶Ãeren Sachen aufteilen! Ersatzteile so, dass sie an jedes Rad passen (z.B. normale SchlÃ¤uche mit Slcaverand-Ventil, passen in jede Felge und jeden Reifen). Integrierte Kurbelabzieher statt Werkzeug.
-> Kartenmaterial
Kompletter Kartensatz wiegt schnell 1kg, ich habe die entsprechenden Kartenabschnitte gescannt und ausgedruckt, auch evtl. nÃ¶tige Alternativrouten. 15 Blatt DIN A4 beidseitig spart einiges an GepÃ¤ck (Volumen und Gewicht).
-> Rucksack
Bei jedem Teil aufs Gewicht achten, bei RÃ¼cksÃ¤cken sind schnell 500g Differenz zusammen. Schlimmer als 500g Mehrgewicht ist aber ein schlechtes Tragesystem, bei dem Dir der Rucksack dauernd ins Genick rutscht.
Camelbak: Raten die meisten von ab, ich hatte eine Flasche am Rad (mehr geht nicht) und den Camelbak mit knapp einem Liter nur teilweise gefÃ¼llt. Werde ich vermutlich wieder so machen.

Soweit meine Kommentare, freue mich auf Antworten, weil es auch bei mir dieses Jahr wieder Ã¼ber die Alpen gehen soll.
GruÃ Kai


----------



## s-geronimo (1. Juli 2004)

servus,

ich kann nur soviel sagen, das ich mir auch jede menge packlisten angesehen hatte. im grundsatz sind die mehr oder weniger gleich; bis halt auf so verschiedene feinheiten.
allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie jemand unter 5kg kommen will; außer villeicht mit unbezahlbarem high-tech material.
außerdem trägt die klamottengröße zum gewicht bei. ein 1,6meter fahrer hat halt weniger stoff zu tragen wie ein 2meter biker. da kommt dann schon was zusammen.

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## akeem (1. Juli 2004)

na dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

Einen Hüttenschlafsack habe ich bisher noch nie benötigt. Zum einen weil wir meist in Pensionen nächtigen zum andern weil man sich auf den Hütten was leihen kann.

Mir hat eine Hose immer gereicht. Man muss halt abwägen, ob die Zeit und Temperatur ein auswaschen zulässt. Ansonsten mit Assos oder Sixtufit Creme arbeiten   

Ein Trikot und Funktionsunterhemd hab ich zum Wechseln immer im Rucksack, sonst kanns bergab ziemlich kalt werden.

Lange Handschuhe hab ich bisher noch nicht benötigt, genauso wie Überschuhe. Allerdings hab ich für abends immer noch ein Paar leichte Turnschuhe dabei.

Ansonsten hab ich noch eine gefütterte Gore-Jacke, für Abends ein T-Shirt und eine leichte Hose und zum Schlafen eine Boxershort dabei. Natürlich kommt noch eine Zahnbürste und eine Probepackung Zahnpasta und Duschgel dazu.

Das Gewicht für die Tüten, in die ich die Sachen packe ist natürlich auch nicht zu vernachlässigen   

Handy, Geldbeutel und das nötigste Verbandzeug (Desinfektionsmittel, Binden) und ein paar Riegel dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen.

Mein Werkzeug (Multitool, Ersatzzug, Ersatzcleats, zwei drei Schrauben, Bremsbeläge, Flickzeug (Schlauch hat meistens ein anderer dabei   (und ToiToiToi hatte ich die letzten 4 Überquerungen keinen Platten mehr) und Pumpe kommen ans Rad.

Somit wiegt mein Rucksack ca. 6,5 Kilogram + 1 Kilo für den Camelbak (An mein Rad passt nur ein Flaschenhalter und der ist während der Fahrt auch noch schlecht erreichbar).

Für meinen Foto hab ich eine kleine Gürteltasche gekauft, den ich am Brustgurt befestige.

Imho finde ich ein Rucksackgewicht von 5 Kg fast utopisch, es sei denn man verbringt jeden Abend in seinen tagsüber getragenen Radklamotten, was ich persönlich aber doch etwas ungemütlich finde.........


----------



## Eisbär (1. Juli 2004)

Hi, 

erstmal vorweg: ich hab noch nie ne Transalp gemacht.

Was haltet Ihr davon, schwere Sachen wie z.B, Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch oder aber auch Erste Hilfe Ausrüstung in einer Satteltasche unterzubringen?
Das Gewicht muß man zwar trotzdem schleppen aber eben nicht auf den Schultern.
Ich hab dadurch geschafft anfang des Jahres eie Tour durch Irland mit einem 5kg Rucksack zu machen. Den Rest hatte ich in Sattel- und Lenkertasche.

Eisbär


----------



## Elmar Neßler (1. Juli 2004)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> erstmal vorweg: ich hab noch nie ne Transalp gemacht.
> 
> ...




hi,

satteltasche ist sicher gut oder rahmentasche, die geht auch (je nach rahmen ...). alles, was nicht auf dem buckel lastet, ist erleichterung. habe in meiner satteltasche ersatzschlauch, multi-tool, lappen, ersatzbremsklötze, speichendreher und flickzeug mit reifenheber. passt genau rein, klappert nicht und ich habs's halt nicht auf dem rücken. das ganze teil wiegt gut 600 g. luftpumpe kann auch an den rahmen bei gutem halterungspatent.

5 kilo halte ich für einen alpencross von 7-9 tagen aber auch für recht wenig. da würde mir sicher was fehlen. mal ein frisches shirt am ziel der etappe und eines am ziel der tour sind schon okay. naja, und ein bissl essen habe ich auch immer zur reserve dabei, man kommt je nach route ja nicht immer durch ortschaften mit einkaufsmöglichkeit.

ciao, elmar


----------



## Ede (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

vielen Dank für die Beiträge! Um ins Details zu gehen habe ich die Packliste von Uli Stanciu (von der alten BIKE Homepage) hier mal zur Diskussion eingestellt. Gesamtgewicht 6860g. 
Wo seht ihr Verbesserungspotenzial? Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, hab' ich kursiv dahintergeschieben...

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das tragen Sie auf dem Rücken: 
1 Rucksack  600 g 
1 lange Bikehose 260 g                  _lieber Beinlinge, sind auch leichter zu wechseln bei Wetteränderung. Oder lieber bei Kälte mit Regenhose stattdessen fahren?_ 
1 kurze Bikehose 170 g                  _eine reicht!?!_ 
1 Hose für abends 600 g                 _600g - das erscheint mir viel_ 
1 Fleecepulli 500 g                         _wann wird der denn benötigt? ;-)_ 
1 Regenjacke 500 g 
1 Regenhose 550 g 
1 Ersatztrikot 150 g                        _mit langen Armen evtl. sinnvoll_ 
1 Schlafshirt 200 g 
2 Paar Ersatzsocken 60 g 
2 Unterhosen 80 g                            _vielleicht geht auch eine?_ 
1 kleines Handtuch  50 g 
1 Flasche Shampoo  200 g                    _Altmodisch zwar: ein Stück Seife 1cm x 2cm ist viel leichter..._ 
1 Zahnbürste 20 g 
1 Tube Zahnpasta 30 g 
1 Rasierer 10 g                               _eigentlich unnötig.. ;-)_ 
1 Sonnencreme  50 g 
6 - 8 Landkarten 400 g 
1 Taschenmesser  150 g 
1 Brieftasche mit Geld, Kreditkarte,
Pass, Führerschein, Bleistift, 
Trillerpfeife, Plastikbeutel  100 g 
1 Handy mit Akku 200 g 
1 Kamera plus Filme 600 g 
Gesamt  5140 g 

Diese Werkzeuge und Ersatzteile 
befestigen Sie am Bike: 
1 Werkzeugtasche 100 g 
1 Inbusschlüssel-Set  100 g  
1 Kettennieter 80 g 
1 Nippelspanner 20 g 
1 Flickzeug 50 g 
3 Reifenheber 20 g 
1 Ersatzschlauch 180 g                                    _vielleicht lieber Schwalbe light mit 95 g?_ 
1 Luftpumpe 120 g 
Ersatzteile  150 g 
1 Wasserflasche voll  900 g 
Gesamt 1720 g 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## karstb (1. Juli 2004)

als ersatzschlauch habe ich auch immer einen suoperleicht schlauch 90g. wird am ende der etappe wieder zurückgetauscht.
in puncto kamera und handy hat sich ja einiges entwickelt. meine 4mp kamera mit mignonzellen und opt zoom wiegt unter 200g, und das handy irgendwie 90 oder so.
2 unterhosen: das sind eindeutig zu viele (es sei denn man trägt eine während der fahrt). ansonsten kann man ja eine zum schlafen missbrauchen.
in bezug auf hose: ich würde eine kurze, eine dreiviertel und knielinge nehmen. die dreiviertel kann man außerdem hochkrempeln (würg).
aber die socken (wasserdichte?) hat der herr stanciu scheinbar vergessen. ein paar zum tauschen ist schin gut.....


----------



## Kaivi (1. Juli 2004)

Ede schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal,
> Das tragen Sie auf dem Rücken:
> 1 Rucksack  600 g


Wo gibt es denn einen vernünftigen Rücksack mit 600g? Da hat sich der gute Herr Stanciu wohl verwogen. Der leichteste in den diversen Tests hatte über 1000g und war vom Rauminhalt für einen AlpenX etwas knapp geschnitten. Mein alter Ultimate hat wahrscheinlich eher ein Kilo mehr als die angegebenen 600g, aber dafür ein perfektes Tragesystem.
Ich habe gerade mal meine gescannten Karten gewogen, demnach ergeben 460km Oberstdorf Gardasee gerade mal 80g. Die Zeit zum Scannen lohnt sich!
Gruß Kai


----------



## summit (1. Juli 2004)

Hi,

auf den Genuß technischer Abfahrten möchte ich auch auf einer Transalp nicht verzichten. Ein leichter Rucksack *unter 5 kg netto * ist für mich deshalb Voraussetzung für Sicherheit und Fahrspaß. Einiges kann auch am Rad transportiert werden (Werkzeug, Ersatzteile, 1 l Wasserflasche) und entlastet so den Rücken. Einige kg können in der Gruppe durch gute Planung und Aufteilung eingespart werden (Werkzeug, Ersatzteile, Karten, Apotheke, Foto, Handy...). Was man wirklich braucht, zeigt die Erfahrung im Lauf der Jahre, in denen sich eine hochwertige und leichte Ausrüstung dann ansammelt. Alles auf einmal und in der Saison zu kaufen verschlingt tatsächlich einen Haufen Kohle.

Zum Übernachten bevorzuge ich die Täler, also Pension oder Hotel und verzichte auf den Hüttenschlafsack. Für abgelegene Gegenden (Westalpen, Appenin) sollten ca. 350  500 g zusätzlich für einen wasserdichten Biwaksack eingeplant werden. Gewaschen wird am Abend (oder auch mal nicht)  also Verzicht auf Ersatz-Trikot, Hose, zweites Paar Schuhe usw.. Vorher austesten welche Sachen schnell trocknen, hier gibt es große Unterschiede! Trockentip: In Badehandtuch einwickeln und auswringen. 


Anbei meine relativ vollständige
*Packliste TransAlp Rucksack für eine Woche unter 4,5 kg*
(zzgl. Tagesproviant und teilgefüllter Camelbak)

25 l Rucksack mit Regenhülle (Deuter Superbike L) ca. 850 g, Sitzpolster und Windlatz herausnehmen
je nach Region und Rad: 2 l Camelbak-Wasserblase (Teilfüllung für Anstieg)

Abendgarderobe = Kaltwetterschutz:
lange Polarfleece-Hose (Leggins) 200 g
langärmliger, dünner Polarfleece-Rolli 200 g
Leicht-Badeschlappen 100 g (ersetzen auch Sitzpolster im Deuter-Rucksack)
Leichtbadehose (= Unterhose)

Ersatzwäsche:
1 Funktionsunterhemd warm (z.B. Odlo)
1 Funktionsunterhemd Coolmax (z.B. Newline für abends und Schlafanzug)
2 Paar Funktionsfaser-Socken (1 dünn und 1 dick bzw. Gore)

Regen/Wind/Kälteschutz:
Regenjacke wasserdicht, seitliche Belüftung 300 g (Assos wäre 100g leichter)
Gore Regenhose lang 250 g
dünne Langfingerhandschuhe Funktionsfaser gestrickt (passen unter Radhandschuhe)
Laborhandschuhe (Nitril) als Regenschutz
Regenüberschuhe (Plastiktüte in Schuhform von Brüggelmann oder Cyclosport Marathon)

Waschbeutel (in Plastikbeutel):
Zahnbürste, Mini-Zahnpastatube bzw. i-brush [4 g ]
Shampoo (abgefüllt in Labor-Vial)
Waschmittelkonzentrat oder Neutralseife  (abgefüllt in Labor-Vial)

Apotheke (in Plastikbeutel, teilweise Gruppengepäck):
2-3 Verbandspäckchen antihaft Auflage, Sterile Wundabdeckung antihaft versch. Größen, Mullbinde elastisch, Hansaplast, Klammerpflaster! (wichtig bei Schnittwunden), Blasenpflaster, ABC Pflaster (Patellareizung), 50 cm Leukosilk zum Fixieren, Nylon-Dreieckstuch, Rettungsdecke, Aspirin 500, starkes Schmerzmittel (z.B. Dolomo), Durchfalltabletten, Betaisadona Salbe (abgefüllt...), evtl. H2O2 (abgefüllt...)
Magnesiumtabletten, Zinktabletten, Voltaren retard, evtl. Wobenzym N (jew. Wochenration)

Verschiedenes (teilweise Gruppengepäck):
kleiner Marsch Kompaß, Uhr mit Höhenmesser
Landkarten  besser A4 Farbausdrucke Landkartenscans mit eingezeichneter Route
Strassen-Übersichtskarte für Schlechtwetter-Ausweichrouten (Scans), Roadbook
Tel.#- und Adress-Liste (Hotels, SOS...), Abfahrtszeiten Züge Heimreise, kurzer Bleistift, Zettel,
Handy (eines in der Gruppe)
Sonnencreme (Minitube), Sitzcreme! (abgefüllt...), Insektenschutzmittel (abgefüllt oder Einmaltücher), Ohropax, 1 Pack Tempotaschentücher
kleines Feuerzeug, Ledernadel und stabiles Garn, Sicherheitsnadeln
Bargeld, Kreditkarten, Ausweis, Auslandskrankenscheine
(Halb)Tagesproviant, 2 Gefrierbeutel für Brotzeit vom Frühstückstisch
wichtig: alle Klamotten sortiert und verstaut in verschließbaren Plastikbeuteln (Nässeschutz und Kompression)
1 Einmal-Kamera ohne Blitz (unter 100 g)
Trageriemen Bike für exponierte Stellen/Klettersteig (auch für Kompressionsverband einsetzbar)


*Packliste Satteltasche*
(immer mit Riemen zusätzlich sichern!, teilweise Gruppengepäck):

Werkzeug:
Einzel-Inbusschluessel 2-6 (Profiqualität), Mini-Kettennietdrücker, Kettenschloß (bevorzuge SRAM und Connex), Hypercracker (beinhaltet Speichenschlüssel), Leatherman Tool (Kombizange, Seitenschneider, Schraubendreher flach und kreuz, Messer), Leatherman Micro (Schere, Pinzette, Schraubendreher klein), Lappen (unter Sattel), Gummihandschuhe, Ersatzschlauch (zwei bei UST), Flickzeug, einen Reifenheber, Ersatz-Schaltauge, ggfs. SID-Adapter, 2 Kabelbinder, 25 cm Gewebe-Isolierband, 2 Notspeichen (ablägen!), 1 Schalt- und ggfs. Bremszug, evtl. Ersatzbremsbeläge, evtl. 1 Ersatzcleat mit Schrauben, Leichtschloss (Stahlzug mit Mini-Vorhängeschloss)
2 Energieriegel


*Sonstiges am Rad:*
Ketten- und Gabel-Öl (klein abgefüllt in Laborvial, mit Klett am Sitzrohr fixiert), evtl. Pfefferspray (je nach Region zur Hundeabwehr), Mini-Federbein/Reifen-Kombi-Luftpumpe (z.B. X-Fusion ohne Manometer, eine pro Gruppe), evtl. Kurbelschrauben mit integriertem Abzieher (Kettenklemmer), Autoventiladapter als Ventilkappen, eine 1 l Wasserflasche (Fully), Heckschutzblech


*Angezogen bzw. in Trikottaschen:*
Radhose kurz, Sportunterhemd, Kurzarmtrikot, Knielinge, Armlinge, kurze Radhandschuhe, Radschuhe, Socken, Bufftuch, leichte Windweste mit Netzrücken, Sonnenbrille, Arm- und Knieprotektoren (bergauf am Rucksack bzw. Unterrohr), Helm (bergauf am Lenker), Radcappy (Sonnenschutz bergauf).

Viel Spaß   
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the__scorer (1. Juli 2004)

@Armin: mich interessiert der auswringtrick. auswringen bringt wie ich glaube sehr viel. Ihr tut Hose/Trikot ins Handtuch rein und wringt dann? Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, kann man nicht viel fester wringen ohne Handtuch? Ich wringen halt nach 20 minuten nochmals nach, weil das restliche wasser im kleidungsstück nach unten gesickert ist


----------



## summit (1. Juli 2004)

@the__scorer:
Nach dem Waschen zuerst normal gut auswringen. Dann die Teile einzeln ins Handtuch einrollen, Hose linksrum, so ist der Effekt fürs Sitzpolster stärker. Diese Rolle an den Enden mit Kraft in sich spiralförmig verdrehen. Das wirkt dann wie eine "Auswring-Schleuder", zusätzlich saugt das Baumwollhandtuch die Feuchtigkeit aus der Funktionsfaser. 

Armin


----------



## Elmar Neßler (1. Juli 2004)

hi,

naja, ich bin mir sicher dass die meinungen über die ultimative packliste auseinander gehen. da spielen halt auch viel persönlich vorlieben mit rein

die liste mit netto unter 5 kg wäre für mich sicher zu wenig gepäck bzw. ich sehe es halt auch nicht ein euro um euro in hightech-material zu stecken. meine regenjacke wiegt z.b. gut 600 g, wäre schon das doppelte (hat dafür auch ein dünnes futter bzw. netz) ... ähnlich ist die lage bei funktions-shirts, polartec-fleece etc. odlo und andere markenware ist sicher ne feine sache, aber halt auch ein teurer spass. das wird man sich, wie gesagt, sicher erst nach und nach kaufen, wenn man spass am biken oder anderen sportarten gefunden hat, bei denen man solch eine funktionskleidung auch regelmäßig nutzt. ich habe zumindest mal ganz harmlos angefangen und in den letzten 5 jahren nach und nach das gekauft, was mir sinnvoll erschien. odlo habe ich aber immer noch nicht ...

rucksack ist auch schon ein thema für sich, für mich ist der deuter trans alpine 30 erste wahl (wiegt halt 1160g ... die 600 g aus der BIKE sind - sorry - bullshit für mich ...). die kleinere variante mit 25 l wäre mir zu klein wegen essen und kamera (nicht jeder hat eine mini-kamera a la casio exilim oder canon ixus bzw. will sich mit solchem equipment auf alpencross begeben ... letztes jahr hatten wir z.b. eine mini-dv dabei zum filmen, die passt nicht in einen 25 l rucksack, wenn man 9 tage radeln will ...).

sonnenmilch etwa sind bei mir mind. 100 g. wenn es knackig heiss ist, wäre eine mini-tube viel zu wenig für mich, dann hätte ich nach 2 tagen sonnenbrand und keine sonnencreme mehr ... die 100 g langen aber für 2 leute.

shampoo habe ich auch immer ausreichend mit, gut 150 g für 2 leute, damit kann man dann auch seine sachen waschen am abend.

klar ist es gut einen leichten rucksack auf den rücken zu haben, aber ich nehme im zweifelsfall lieber ein paar socken zuviel mit als dass ich mich mit 2 paar socken 8-9 tage bikenderweise und dann noch 2 tage am ziel der tour rumquäle. da wird aber sicher jeder andere vorlieben bzw. ansprüche haben. unterwegs wasche ich meine sachen auch, aber wenn man mal komplett nass wurde durch regen und die nassen sachen nicht trocknen können bis zum kommenden morgen, fand ich es immer gut auch noch ein paar extra socken bzw. eine unterhose mehr dabei zu haben. bei miesem wetter kann die minimale ausrüstung, die für gutes wetter ausreichen würde, meines erachtens schnell zu knapp werden ... und das wetter kann halt immer mal kippen in den alpen.

mit den karten bin ich auch schon zum scannen übergegangen in bereichen, wo man nur wenig von der karte "abfährt" und wo man dann einiges an gewicht sparen kann. falls man aber großflächig eine karte abfährt, find ich es der übersichtlichkeit besser, alles am stück dabei zu haben statt zahlreiche einzelblätter. eine durchschnittliche kompass karte ergibt mind. 8 DIN A4 blätter, doppelseitig bedruckt wird das aneinanderlegen irgendwann nicht mehr möglich. ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man dann halt blätter über blätter im rucksack hat (z.b. 6-8 karten für transalp - je nach route - gescanned könnten gut 50 blatt werden ...), die man bei bedarf dann zusammen fügen muss ... naja, ist aber sicher auch geschmackssache, ob man sich die arbeit machen mag bzw. die technischen möglichkeiten/fähigkeiten hat, vorher alle karten, die für die strecke relevant sind, zu scannen und zu drucken. der "durchschnittsbiker" (ohne irgendeinem zu nahe treten zu wollen!) wird das meines erachtens nicht tun ...

naja, so habe ich netto immer gut 6 kilo beisammen, dazu halt immer ausreichend zu essen. man muss sicher nicht unzählige müsliriegel etc. schon beim start im rucksack haben, aber dennoch ist eine reserve nicht schlecht, vor allem, wenn sich abschätzen lässt, an welchen etappentagen man nicht im supermarkt was nachkaufen kann. hat mir schon mehrfach geholfen nicht total aus den latschen zu kippen, dass ich noch eine reserve dabei hatte. manchmal haben die supermärkte, wo man einkaufsstopp geplant hatte, zu oder almen, auf denn man vespern wollte, sind mal nicht bewirtschaftet ... ist alles schon passiert.

fazit: aufs gewicht achten ja, klare sache, aber meines erachtens nicht um jeden preis. und sonst wie erwähnt: mit den jahren und mehreren touren wird man für sich herausfinden, was einem gepäckmässig wichtig ist und was nicht. so findet man step by step zu seiner persönlichen packliste, die man irgendwann im schlaf runterbeten kann und nach der man kurz vor tourstart dann in traumwandlerischer sicherheit seinen rucksack packt.

der beste tipp überhaupt stand mal in der BIKE vor ein paar jahren: sinngemäß hiess es, am besten selbst vor tour-start noch ein, zwei kilo abnehmen, das bringt mehr als um jedes gramm auf dem rücken zu feilschen   

ciao, elmar


----------



## Kaivi (1. Juli 2004)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> bei miesem wetter kann die minimale ausrüstung, die für gutes wetter ausreichen würde, meines erachtens schnell zu knapp werden ... und das wetter kann halt immer mal kippen in den alpen.


Das dürfte wichtig sein: Komfort muß jeder für sich entscheiden, aber die Sicherheit sollte schon stimmen. Und dazu gehört auch die Vorsorge für schlechtes Wetter, zumindest noch heil vom Berg runterzukommen.
Deswegen gefällt mir auch Armins Vorschlag mit den Gummihandschuhen so gut: Verhindert im Notfall das Abfrieren der Finger, kuschelig warm ist was anderes.


----------



## rob (3. Juli 2004)

die liste von uli stanciu ist schon ziemlich gut. fehlen tut nur das erste-hilfe-packet. ansonsten gilt natürlich wie für alle packlisten: gemeinschaftssachen werden unter allen teilnehmern aufgeteilt, demnach verteilt sich auch das gewicht auf mehrere und je mehr in der gruppe fahren, desto weniger trägt der einzelne.
hier meine ergänzungen:

1 lange Bikehose 260       --> besser sind beinlinge
1 Hose für abends 600 g  --> kann man weglassen. abends kann man auch die regenhose anziehen oder halt die bikeklamotten wenn ersteres nass ist. schuhe für abends brauch man auch nicht.              
1 Ersatztrikot 150 g       --> weglassen                     
1 Schlafshirt 200 g        --> ärmellose shirts sind leichter
2 Unterhosen 80 g         --> eine reicht                    
1 Flasche Shampoo  200 g   --> 50ml abgefüllt reichen locker                 
1 Rasierer 10 g             --> kann man weglassen                      
1 Sonnencreme  50 g     --> abgefüllt in eine filmdose reicht

wir haben uns bei unseren ac's komfortmäßig immer beschränkt, aber die sicherheit nicht außer acht gelassen (z.b. fleecepulli dabei, auch für abends gut). hüttenschlafsack hatten wir auch nie mit. unsere rücksäcke wogen ebenfalls um 5kg.
bei der ersten-hilfe mullbinden (umgeknickte gelenke), desinfektionsmittel, schmerzmittel, salbe gegen prellungen etc. und durchfallmittel nicht vergessen.



> Ein leichter Rucksack unter 5 kg netto ist für mich deshalb Voraussetzung für Sicherheit und Fahrspaß.


dito!

rb


----------



## C.K. (5. Juli 2004)

Die Aufzählungen hier sind ja alle sehr interessant, mir stellt sich aber durchweg eine Frage:

Sichert Ihr Eure Bikes über Nacht eigentlich nicht. Also Kabelschloß o. Ä. .

Bei Hüttenübernachtungen (je nach Lage der Hütte) kann ich es ja noch verstehen das Rad nicht anzuschließen, aber im Tal, in Hotels oder Pensionen, wie sichert Ihr dort das beste Stück ???

Schlösser sind ja ein nicht zu verachtender Gewichtsfaktor !!!

Transport im Rucksack oder am Bike ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cybal (5. Juli 2004)

also mir kommt dir 5 kg grenze utopisch vor.. ich habe gerade am weekend meine erste transalp hinter mir und wir kamen zu zweit auf 11kg. wir haben uns die gemeinsamen sachen aufgeteilt und ich kam dann auf 6,5 kg und meine freundin auf 4,5. das war schon unterstes niveau, weil wir haben alles (!) gebraucht. wenn es euch interessiert was ich alles mithatte, dann kann ich gerne die liste posten.

n.b. die fotoausrüstung und schloss waren auch auf der liste!

p.s. man sollte vor allem unterscheiden welche art von transalp man fährt, d.h. welche zusatz-ausrüstung (gamachen usw.) man wirklich benötigt. wir hatten am donnerstag auf dem gavia-pass 9 (!) grad bei ca. 1.500 hm downhill, da frieren einem ja die hände ab bei 60 km/h.. 

p.p.s. mein letzter ratschlag: ein bisschen gesässcreme schadet auch nicht!   und auf die turnschuhe kann man verzichten, wenn man schicke flip-flops hat..


----------



## akeem (5. Juli 2004)

@ c.k

In den Hotels uns Pensionen gab es bisher noch nie Probleme. Die haben meist eine abschliessbare Garage oder einen Kellerraum (am besten beim Buchen schon fragen). Bei uns kam auf 6 Überquerungen (toitoitoi) noch nie was weg. Das Gewicht für ein vollwertiges Schloss liegt ja alleine meist über 1,5 Kg. Alles darunter schützt meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich vor Diebstahl. Tagsüber muss man halt entsprechend aufpassen, d.h. Räder immer in sichtweite und nicht alle auf einmal in den Supermarkt rennen sondern immer 1-2 Leute bei den Rädern lassen.


----------



## the__scorer (5. Juli 2004)

klar schützt auch ein einfacheres leichterer schloss. gelegenheit macht diebe!

wenn jemand dein Rad wirklich will kommt er mit werkzeug, und dann ist das glaub relativ egal ob das schloss von aldi ist oder 80 euro im fachgeschäft gekostet hat. zumal er eh jede Zeit der welt in der Nacht haben dürfte...


----------



## Kaivi (5. Juli 2004)

Als Minimalschloss habe ich ein kleines Vorhängeschloss mit dabei, mit dem ich zwei Räder an den Schaltzügen zusammenschließe, oder die Kette an eine Speiche. Das verhindert zumindest das Wegfahren, aber aufbekommen tut man es wohl schon mit einem Leatherman und etwas Geduld. Ruhig schlafen tust Du deshalb nicht...
Gruß Kai


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2004)

ein schloss haben wir ebenfalls nie mitgenommen. in pensionen kann man die bikes immer sicher unterstellen, und auf hütten denk ich gar nicht daran das es geklaut werden könnte. manchmal stand es auch einfach auf der rückseite der hütte im freien.

ach und werkzeug etc kann man natürlich in die satteltasche packen.

rb


----------



## JoMo (6. Juli 2004)

Also ch werde jetzt im September meinen ersten Alpencross fahren (mit ULPBIKE).

Da ich Fan von Tourenaufzeichnugen bin, werde ich wahrscheinlich jeden Tag den HAC4 von morgens bis abends laufen haben und abends die Auswertung auf mein Notebook (Gott sei Dank ist ein Gepäcktransfer inkl.  ) runterladen und mit ein paar Kommentaren versehen...

Aber für die Leute, die alles auf dem Buckel transportieren, da würde ich noch einen kleinen Notizblock und ein Stift mitnehmen. Das sind Eindrücke und Erlebnisse, die man am besten wohl an Ort und Stelle noch aufschreibt (habe ich z.B. nach meiner Australienreise gemerkt wie gut so eine Art Tagebuch ist)

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## dertutnix (6. Juli 2004)

ist ja alles schon gesagt, nur noch nicht von jedem  deswegen 2 anmerkungen  

schuhe: hab immer ein reservepaar dabei. bisher waren es die leichten frotteeschlappen aus irgendwelchen hotels. gut sind wohl auch diese balettschühchen, die sind tatäschlich noch leichter. und dieses jahr hab ich mir filzpantoffeln besorgt, sensationell leicht    
für mich sind wechselschuhe wichtig! bei nässe unabdingbar und dann meist auch "dienst am nächsten"   

karten: scanen liest sich gut. würd ich aber nicht machen, es sei denn, die drucke sind laserdrucke. hab es schon erlebt, dass ein "weightwatcher" wie ein häufchen elend im nieselregen seinen weg gesucht hat und ihm buchstäblich die tour davongeschwommen ist ... wenn du da allein bist   

und bei dem gewicht ist wohl die tourenzeit auch nicht zu vernachlässigen: bei meinem ersten ac hatte der rucksack über 11 kg, war ende september und da war das mehrgewicht (komplette windstopperausstattung) gut angelegt. letztes jahr war der rucksack dann z.b. leicht. dieses jahr bei dem momentanen wetter? mal schau'n, was die nächsten wochen so bringen   

also: probieren probieren probieren

florian


----------



## #easy# (24. August 2004)

Hi Leute,

hier mal meine Packliste für 4 Etappen höchster Punkt 3117m sonst alle über 2800m. Übernachtungen alle in Hütten. Sind 3 Mann Werkzeug, Arznei und Fotó, Karten aufgeteilt.

Packliste für 4 Etappen bis jetzt 3,9kg

Rucksack mit Regenhülle (Jack Wolfskin) 

Abendgarderobe = Kaltwetterschutz:
lange Polarfleece-Hose (Leggins) 
langärmliger, dünner Polarfleece-Rolli 
Leicht-Badeschlappen 
Leichtbadehose (= Unterhose)

Ersatzwäsche:
1 Funktionsunterhemd warm 
1 Funktionsunterhemd Coolmax für abends und Schlafanzug)
2 Paar Funktionsfaser-Socken (1 dünn und 1 dick bzw. Gore)

Regen/Wind/Kälteschutz:
Regenjacke wasserdicht Colibri, 
Wolfskin Regenhose lang 
dünne Langfingerhandschuhe Funktionsfaser 
Beinlinge, Armlínge und Buff

Waschbeutel (in Plastikbeutel):
Zahnbürste, Mini-Zahnpastatube bzw. i-brush [4 g ]
Shampoo (abgefüllt in Labor-Vial)
Waschmittelkonzentrat oder Neutralseife (abgefüllt in Labor-Vial)

Rettungsdecke, Aspirin 500, 
Magnesiumtabletten, Zinktabletten, 


Landkarten A4 Farbausdrucke Landkartenscans mit eingezeichneter Route
Strassen-Übersichtskarte für Schlechtwetter-Ausweichrouten (Scans), Roadbook
Tel.#- und Adress-Liste (Hotels, SOS...), Handy, Ohropax, 1 Pack Tempotaschentücher
Bargeld, Kreditkarten, Ausweis, Auslandskrankenscheine
, wichtig: alle Klamotten sortiert und verstaut in verschließbaren Plastikbeuteln (Nässeschutz und Kompression)
1 Kamera 


Packliste Satteltasche
(Gruppengepäck)


Sonstiges am Rad:
eine 1l Wasserflasche (Fully)


Angezogen bzw. in Trikottaschen:
Radhose kurz, Sportunterhemd, Kurzarmtrikot, kurze Radhandschuhe, Radschuhe, Socken, Bufftuch, leichte Windweste mit Netzrücken, Sonnenbrille,), Helm.

Was noch mit muß: Riegel, eine kleine Trinkflasche

was meint ihr???

easy


----------



## Flo69 (24. August 2004)

Hallo Alpen-Xer

zum Packen ist ja jetzt genug geschrieben, aber trotzdem noch ein Tip, der einige Gramm spart: Handgriff der Zahnbürdte mit ein paar Löchern durchbohren. Klasse  

Ansonsten viel Spass beim packen und vor allem beim Alpen-X,

Gruß,

Flo69


----------



## Stevan (24. August 2004)

Flo69 schrieb:
			
		

> Handgriff der Zahnbürdte mit ein paar Löchern durchbohren. Klasse



Besser: Griff ganz abschneiden und nur den Kopf mit Zahnseide fest um den Zeigefinger als Stiel wickeln ;-)

Ich komme auch nicht unter gute 6kg, aber mein Schlafanzug (!) und Hüttenschlafsack aus Seide (zusammen 177g) sind daran nicht schuld. Sparen kann ich nur an Rucksack 19% (des Gesamtgewichts) und Schlechtwetterzeug 27%. Werkzeug liegt bei 13%, alles andere darunter (ist also keine Überlegung wert).

Außerdem stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass man auf der Tour öfters locker bis zu 1kg mehr dabei hat (Brotzeit, Souvenir...) und selbst das fast nicht merkt.

Schade ist nur, dass die Rucksackhersteller anscheinend noch nie was von Leichtbau gehört haben. Überhaupt Gewichtsangaben für einen Rucksack zu finden ist schon schwer, stimmen tun sie eh nicht. Sowas ist einfach paradox! Hier ließe sich noch etliches sparen, aber für den Normalo ist das eine Bastelei, weils der Hersteller nicht macht.

schönen Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (24. August 2004)

Ich feile nach jeder Transalp an meiner Packliste rum, die aktuelle findest du auf meiner Page.
Aus meiner Sicht ist wichtig: 
1. wiegen der Klamotten (bei Trikots können das schon Unterschiede von ca. 50 g sein), das summiert sich halt
2. Gewichtsfresser sind Handy, Fotoapparat und Werkzeug (hier genau überlegen, was wirklich wichtig ist)
3. Kartenmaterial scannen und ausdrcken (für eine Transalp braucht man ca. 20 A4-Seiten, was eine erhebliche Gewichtseinsparung ausmacht gegenüber den Karten)


Gruß

Albi


----------



## spOOky fish (24. August 2004)

transalbi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich feile nach jeder Transalp an meiner Packliste rum, die aktuelle findest du auf meiner Page.



tolles foto auf deiner seite: ankunft auf dem fimberpass *auf dem rad sitzend*


----------



## paulaner61 (24. August 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> karten: scanen liest sich gut. würd ich aber nicht machen
> florian




Ich scanne und schweiße die Seiten in Folie ein, so kann ich auch bei Regen auf die Karte schauen!


----------



## flocu (25. August 2004)

Ich finde folgendes zu wichtig um darauf zu verzichten:

1. Beim Fahren:
2x Trikot:
Nach nem langen Anstieg wechseln und das nasse zum Trocknen am Rucksack befestigen, möglichst ohne daß es in die Speichen kommt...

1x Armlinge:
Armlinge stören imho nicht, wenn sie vollgeschwitzt sind, da reicht 1 Paar
Kann man ruhig auch mal bei nem Anstieg anziehen, anders als den Fleece...

1x Ziphose:
Kurze Hose mit anzipbaren Beinlingen, wenns kälter wird

1x Radunterhose, bzw. Radeinsatz für Ziphose:
Mit Polsterung

1x Windstopperweste:
Für Downhills, unbedingt auch trockenes Trikot anziehen

1x kurze Handschuhe:
Die Idee mit den Einwegplastikhandschuhen gegen Regen find ich auch sehr gut

1x Buff:
Schweißabsorber, Windschutz, Kälteschutz...

1x Funktionsstrümpfe

2. Schlechtwetter:
1x Regenjacke mit Kapuze:
atmungsaktiv

1x Regenhose:
atmungsaktiv

1x Fleece Pullover:
wenns kalt wird

3. Abends:
1x dicke Wollsocken:

1x leichte Badelatschen o.ä.:
Im Waschraum/Klo ists strümpfig sehr eklig

1x dünnes Baumwoll T-Shirt:
einfach am bequemsten zu tragen, v.a. fürs Schlafen

1x Baumwoll Unterhose:
zum Schlafen

1x kurze Hose:
trockene Hose für Abends

Abends kann man den Fleece Pullover anziehen und die Armlinge als Beinlinge verwenden wenns zu kalt wird.

Interessant wäre eine 3. Unterhose, falls es in nem Hotel einen Waschservice gibt, so daß man die andern 2 zum Waschen geben kann. Natürlich inklusive allem Anderm was man gerade entbeeren kann.

4. Nahrung:
2x Literflasche Evian:
Sollte in alle Flaschenhalter passen.
Eine mit aufgestecktem Trinkschlauchsystem im Rucksack, eine am Rad. (http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=ma_03001&GTID=f0c54172207689c9d40a5ef8088ca2f7)
Wer 2 Flaschenhalter hat kann ne Ersatzflasche mitnehmen, die gehen schneller kaputt als man denkt. Auch gut, wenn man im Vorraus weiß, daß man lange nicht zum Auffüllen kommt.

2x Müsliriegel/Tag:
Da kommt man schon auf knapp n Kilo 

Dann noch Waschzeug, Werkzeug, 1. Hilfe, Foto, Sonnencreme, Geldbeutel, Sonnenbrille etc., das Übliche halt.


----------



## Radkatze (25. August 2004)

Da wir auch am Planen für´s nächste Jahr sind, finde ich es sehr interessant, mitzulesen.
Mich würde mal interessieren, was die Frauen so mitgenommen haben, v.a. mit welchem Rucksack. Ich hatte den TransAlpine 30 probiert, der ist mir einfach zu groß.  
Vielen Dank

Radkatze


----------



## Thunderbird (25. August 2004)

2 Liter sind für die Alpen viel zu viel.
Achim Zahn empfiehlt _eine_ 750ml Flasche und 
ein paar Freunde sind damit sehr gut gefahren.

Thb


----------



## Kelme (25. August 2004)

Radkatze schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich hatte den TransAlpine 30 probiert, der ist mir einfach zu groß.
> Vielen Dank
> 
> Radkatze


Versuch doch mal das 25 Liter Modell von Deuter. Sollte für einen kürzeren Rücken passen. Problem: Du musst dich um 5 Liter einschränken. Aber da bei kleineren Leuts die Klamotten ja auch alle kleiner sind und damit weniger Platz brauchen, sollte das kein Problem sein 
Alternativ: Andere Modelle probieren (siehe Suchfunktion)


Kelme - der Rucksack steht gepackt im Flur. Morgen geht's los.


----------



## Radkatze (25. August 2004)

Ja, den mit 25 Litern werde ich mir mal anschauen, der war nur nicht vorrätig.
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## spOOky fish (25. August 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Liter sind für die Alpen viel zu viel.
> Achim Zahn empfiehlt _eine_ 750ml Flasche und
> ein paar Freunde sind damit sehr gut gefahren.
> 
> Thb



kommt drauf an wo man zu welcher zeit rumfährt. gerade in lago-nähe siehts nicht besonders gut mit wasser aus, was wohl mit den kalkalpen in zusammenhang steht. altissimo-kenner werden das bestätigen können. am monte gazza bspw, bei 40° im schatten können selbst 2 liter wenig sein. ich war froh das sich unterhalb des margone-trails 'ne offene kneipe befand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. August 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Liter sind für die Alpen viel zu viel.
> Achim Zahn empfiehlt _eine_ 750ml Flasche und
> ein paar Freunde sind damit sehr gut gefahren.
> 
> Thb



Muss man ja nicht alles so hinnehmen, was Achim Z. empfiehlt. Er empfiehlt auch ein Hardtail mit Racing Ralph - Bereifung und viele Alpencrosser werden mir recht geben, dass ein Fully die bessere Alternative ist und die Bereifung eher fragwürdig.
Mir persönlich wären 750ml jedenfalls viel zu wenig. Natürlich kann man auf vielen Strecken Wasser nachfassen (Bäche, Brunnen, etc.) - aber zwei Flaschen sollten es m.E. schon sein. Denn wenn's richtig heiß ist, sind 750ml schnell "verdunstet" ...

Stefan

@Radkatze
Den Deuter TransAlpine25 fährt unser weiblicher AX-Guide auch und sie ist sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## winzer-muc (25. August 2004)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Übernachten bevorzuge ich die Täler, also Pension oder Hotel und verzichte auf den Hüttenschlafsack. Für abgelegene Gegenden (Westalpen, Appenin) sollten ca. 350 ? 500 g zusätzlich für einen wasserdichten Biwaksack eingeplant werden. Gewaschen wird am Abend (oder auch mal nicht) ? also Verzicht auf Ersatz-Trikot, ?Hose, zweites Paar Schuhe usw.. Vorher austesten welche Sachen schnell trocknen, hier gibt es große Unterschiede! Trockentip: In Badehandtuch einwickeln und auswringen.
> 
> 
> Anbei meine relativ vollständige
> ...




Ich habe am Rad noch eine Rücklicht wenn es mal durch Tunnels geht. 

Anstelle der Energieriegel habe ich immer zwei Powergels dabei, die helfen recht zuverlässig sollte mal jemand einen Hungerast bekommen. 

Als Abendgaderobe habe ich (Funktions-) Laufhemden dabei, die sind super leicht und können zur Not auch mal als Radtrikot verwendet werden. Fleecehosen trocknen mir zu langsam, da habe ich eine dünne Teckinghose dabei. 

Wichtig ist generell, dass man keine Baumwollsachen mitnimmt. Die bekommt man einfach nicht mehr trocken. Hatte letztes mal Probleme mit Baumwollsocken, sehr wiederlich.

Mit dem Trinken ist das so eine Sache. 0,75 l wäre mir zu wenig, ich schwitze aber auch extrem. Leider kann ich an meinem Rad nur einen Falschenhalter befestigen. Deshalb haben wir je nach Tagesprofil eine teilweise gefüllte Trinkblase dabei. Normaler Weise werfe ich in die Trinkblase eine paar Magnesiumtabletten, in erster Linie aber aus Geschmacksgründen. In die Trinkflasche kommt dann Leitungs-Trinkwasser. Damit kann man zur Not auch mal eine Schürfwunde auswaschen.

Viel Spaß und hoffentlich gutes Wetter,
ciao markus


----------



## flocu (25. August 2004)

@Thunderbird:
Also selbst 2 Liter waren mir schon öfter mal zu wenig.
Mit 0,75 hätte ich sicher die meiste Zeit Flüssigkeitsmangel...
Und wegen dem Auffüllen: V.a. Bäche sind nach nem Wassertest von der Alpin sehr bedenklich was die Bakterienzahl angeht. Und bevor ich nen 500g Katadyn Filter mitschleife nehm ich lieber nen Liter Wasser mehr mit...

@winzer-muc:
Riegel/Gels sollte man imho nicht erst zu sich nehmen wenn man Hunger hat. So ne halbe Stunde vor nem größeren Anstieg wirken die wahre Wunder.


----------



## Zwock (25. August 2004)

was auf keinen Fall fehlen sollte, wenn man Wert auf seinen Schlaf legt: Ohrenstöpsel, gewicht vernachlässigbar gering

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## flocu (25. August 2004)

@Stefan_SIT:
Ich finde gerade ein Alpencross ist für ein Hardtail wie geschaffen.
Das niedrigere Gewicht ist am Berg entscheidend. 
Bei Tragepassagen kann mans auf die Schulter nehmen. 
2 Flaschenhalter und viel Platz für Rahmentaschen entlasten den Rücken.
Es ist weniger pannenanfällig und wippt nicht am Berg.

Ich gebe zu, an manchen Stellen hätte ich mir ein Fully gewünscht, aber viel öfter war ich froh mein Hardtail unter bzw. auf mir zu haben.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. August 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @Stefan_SIT:
> Ich finde gerade ein Alpencross ist für ein Hardtail wie geschaffen.
> Das niedrigere Gewicht ist am Berg entscheidend.
> Bei Tragepassagen kann mans auf die Schulter nehmen.
> ...



@flocu
So unterschiedlich können die Meinungen sein ... Ich denke, wir könnten über die Argumente pro/contra Fully/Hardtail stundenlang kontrovers diskutieren. Das niedrigere Gewicht ist für mich am Berg völlig uninteressant, da ich a) nicht auf der Flucht bin, b) mit Fully keine 16-Kilo-Feile meine, c) mein Fully bei Tragepassagen ebenfalls auf die Schulter nehmen könnte und d) auf den täglichen Downhills eine Menge mehr Spaß habe (was für mich persönlich das entscheidende Argument ist). Ich habe eine Flasche am Bike und eine in der Rucksackseitentasche (halber Punkt für dich   ). Eine Rahmentasche benutze ich nicht und mein Fully wippt auch nicht am Berg.

Wie bei vielen anderen Dingen auch ist die Wahl des Bike-Typs aber natürlich Geschmackssache.

@Zwock
Warum? Verstehe ich nicht? Hast du da mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht???    

Ride On!

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratiopharm (26. August 2004)

Also ich war froh als ich nach dem Anstieg mit dem Freerider ganz smooth ins Tal biken konnte. Man sollte Folgendes nicht vergessen: den Spass bei der Abfahrt   Man fährt ja schließlich nicht über die Alpen, nur um das gemacht zu haben, sondern wegen dem Spaß 

(Nebenbei ist die Abfahrt mit dem Fully nicht nur sicherer, sondern auch noch erholsamer).

P.S. Das sind natürlich persönlich Ansichten


----------



## Starfox (26. August 2004)

Stevan schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ist nur, dass die Rucksackhersteller anscheinend noch nie was von Leichtbau gehört haben. Überhaupt Gewichtsangaben für einen Rucksack zu finden ist schon schwer, stimmen tun sie eh nicht. Sowas ist einfach paradox! Hier ließe sich noch etliches sparen, aber für den Normalo ist das eine Bastelei, weils der Hersteller nicht macht.



--> www.vaude.de


> Trail Light 28
> - Ultralight long Distance-Bikerucksack -
> Ein ultraleichter Long Distance-Allrounder für Biker, denen auch bei langen Touren ein geringes Gewicht wichtiger ist als optimaler Tragekomfort. Der extrem leichte und anschmiegsame Vent-tex Light-Rücken bietet hier die optimale Lösung.
> 
> ...


ca. 680g für 28l

bye fox


----------



## flocu (26. August 2004)

Hm....
Versteh net warum ein Hardtail beim Downhill keinen Spass machen soll.
Auf Asphalt, Trails, Schotter etc. gibts keinen Unterschied.
Bei höheren Drops und stark verblockten Trails muss man sowieso ausm Sattel, also auch kein Unterschied.
Und das was zwischen den beiden Extrema liegt, also alles wo ein Fully nen Unterschied macht, das macht nicht mal 10% von nem Durchschnittsdownhill aus.

Also nach meiner Erfahrung ist das zumindest so.


----------



## Superfriend (26. August 2004)

Baaah, dieses doofe Fullygeschaukel! Neinnein, da fahr ich lieber mit dem schön-direkten Hardtail. Macht Spaß, ist leichter, ist nicht so defektanfällig spart bergauf Kraft, kann ich besser tragen und ich bekomme die Flaschen besser unter. 

Bergab bringt es für Alpencrosser auf wirklich schweren Abfahrten m.E. keinen so großen Vorteil vollgefedert zu fahren, wie oft vermutet wird. Auf Brutalotrails à la Eisjöchl oder Schlern fällt durch die dauernde Zirkelei die Fahrgeschwindigkeit ab - und somit kommt es vermehrt auf die Technik an und weniger darauf, dass der Hinterbau grobe, schnelle Schläge einsteckt.

Ich bin zweimal mit meinem Fully über die Alpen gefahren, dabei ist einmal der Dämpfer und einmal der Rahmen kaputt gegangnen. Weitere zweimal habe ich es mit meinem Hardtail durchgezogen. Nächste Woche geht es wieder los - wieder mit dem Hardtail (@Fubbes: Thanx!). Fully fahren kann ich immer noch, wenn ich alt bin!  

So jetzt mal schnell weg, falls das einer zu ernst auffasst...
Cheers
Chris


----------



## #easy# (27. August 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Baaah, dieses doofe Fullygeschaukel! Neinnein, da fahr ich lieber mit dem schön-direkten Hardtail. Macht Spaß, ist leichter, ist nicht so defektanfällig spart bergauf Kraft, kann ich besser tragen und ich bekomme die Flaschen besser unter.
> 
> Bergab bringt es für Alpencrosser auf wirklich schweren Abfahrten m.E. keinen so großen Vorteil vollgefedert zu fahren, wie oft vermutet wird. Auf Brutalotrails à la Eisjöchl oder Schlern fällt durch die dauernde Zirkelei die Fahrgeschwindigkeit ab - und somit kommt es vermehrt auf die Technik an und weniger darauf, dass der Hinterbau grobe, schnelle Schläge einsteckt.
> 
> ...



jeder wie er will!!!!!...........  ach so ist man mit 33 Jahren schon alt  egal fahre aber mit dem Fully   aber ging es hier nicht um etwas anderes  Packliste????
easy


----------



## spOOky fish (27. August 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zweimal mit meinem Fully über die Alpen gefahren, dabei ist einmal der Dämpfer und einmal der Rahmen kaputt gegangnen.



hat dein hardtail keinen rahmen?


----------



## spOOky fish (27. August 2004)

Starfox schrieb:
			
		

> --> www.vaude.de
> 
> ca. 680g für 28l
> 
> bye fox




mag ja sein, aber hast du schonaml solch einen leichten rucksack in der hand gehabt? ich ja, einen lowe alpine flywheel (?) ich war hellauf begeistert bis ich das ding in der hand hatte. gerade das tragesystem ist enorm wichtig und hier wurde gespart. man hat quasi nur noch einen sack mit ein paar riemchen dran. ich wage zu behaupten das die magische grenze bei 1kg liegt, alles drunter taugt nix.
der bei vaude so bezeichnete "anschmiegsame rücken" bedeutet nix anderes, als das der gepackte rucksack aussieht wie ein straußenei und dir genau so auf dem rücken baumelt.


----------



## Ratiopharm (27. August 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Hm....
> Versteh net warum ein Hardtail beim Downhill keinen Spass machen soll.
> Auf Asphalt, Trails, Schotter etc. gibts keinen Unterschied.
> Bei höheren Drops und stark verblockten Trails muss man sowieso ausm Sattel, also auch kein Unterschied.
> Und das was zwischen den beiden Extrema liegt, also alles wo ein Fully nen Unterschied macht, das macht nicht mal 10% von nem Durchschnittsdownhill aus.



Naja weiss nich, es gibt schon ne ganze Menge Trails die du mit dem Fully doch sehr viel besser fahren kannst. Klar kommt man überall auch mit dem Hardtail runter, nur halt nicht immer sitzend  und manchmal auch ein wenig langsamer. 
Außerdem finde ich die Abfahrt mit nem Hardtail doch wesentlich anstrengender, alleine schon weil man viel öfter aus dem Sattel muss. 
Bei den 10% kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, das kommt natürlich klar auf die Streckenwahl an, aber ich fahr doch gerne hauptsächlich Trails, v.a. bergab 
 
Wahrscheinlich planen Hardtailfahrer unterbewusst schon die Strecke ganz anders   

Aber Spass macht es egal mit welchem Bike, soviel ist sicher!


----------



## Ratiopharm (27. August 2004)

Jetzt nochmal ne ernstahfte Frage zum Packlisten-Thema:

Wer von euch benutzt denn wirklich Sitzcreme (weil das oben auf ner Liste stand)? Ich dachte immer, das sei eher nen Scherz, dass man das mitnimmt. Oder wird das wirklich praktiziert?


----------



## Superfriend (27. August 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> hat dein hardtail keinen rahmen?


Doch, natürlich - aber keinen, bei dem die Konstrukteure versucht haben, das Mehrgewicht der Hinterradfederung durch dünne Wandstärken der Rohre wieder rauszuschlagen.   Insgesamt ist mir der Fullyrahmen (Scott G-Zero Worldcup 2000) viermal kaputt gegangen.
Ich muss jedoch zugeben:  Inzwischen ist auch das Hardtail geliefert. Auf die Alpentour geht's deshalb mit nem Leihbike.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliTheKing (27. August 2004)

Ede schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo AC-Gemeinde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starfox (28. August 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> mag ja sein, aber hast du schonaml solch einen leichten rucksack in der hand gehabt? ich ja, einen lowe alpine flywheel (?) ich war hellauf begeistert bis ich das ding in der hand hatte. gerade das tragesystem ist enorm wichtig und hier wurde gespart. man hat quasi nur noch einen sack mit ein paar riemchen dran. ich wage zu behaupten das die magische grenze bei 1kg liegt, alles drunter taugt nix.
> der bei vaude so bezeichnete "anschmiegsame rücken" bedeutet nix anderes, als das der gepackte rucksack aussieht wie ein straußenei und dir genau so auf dem rücken baumelt.



sobald er bei mir zu Hause liegt werde ich das mal ausprobieren und dann berichten.
bye fox

EDIT: Schreibfehler!


----------



## Scatty (29. August 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt nochmal ne ernstahfte Frage zum Packlisten-Thema:
> Wer von euch benutzt denn wirklich Sitzcreme (weil das oben auf ner Liste stand)? Ich dachte immer, das sei eher nen Scherz, dass man das mitnimmt. Oder wird das wirklich praktiziert?


Lach nicht, aber ich fahre keine 20 km "unten ohne"   
Die Creme auf's "Sitzleder" und mein Popo kennt kein Brennen und keine wunden Stellen mehr, egal wie lang der Tag wird. 
(Die Creme hilft nur, wenn du ohne Unterhosen fährst. Soll ja immer noch Leute geben die sich die Scheurdinger unter die Radhosen ziehen. Mit den Nähten von der Unterhose ist allerdings auch die beste Popo-Creme nach kurzer Zeit überfordert.)


----------



## Diva (31. August 2004)

Bei unserem Westalpencross hatten wir zu zweit 9 kg ohne Trinkrucksack, 
da wir unsere Flaschen an unseren Hardtails gut unterbringen. Wir haben beide den Deuter Superbike L - Rucksack und meiner war ohne Einkäufe (Brot/Käse/Wurst) halbleer. Wir hatten Hüttenschlafsack, Hüttenschuhe und "Handtuch" dabei, aber z. B. keine Regenhose bzw. Überschuhe. Ich denke, viele können an ihren Waschtaschen sparen. Was ich da für Riesentrümmer auf manchen Hütten gesehen habe!

Jetzt mal ehrlich: Zieht Ihr Eure Etappen durch, wenn schlechtes Wetter aufkommt? Wir sind einmal Mittag auf eine Hütte geflüchtet, haben dort den ganzen nächsten Tag ausgeharrt und einmal konnten wir erst etwas verspätet starten. Einmal haben wir auch einen Pass ausgelassen, weil der Berg in Schneewolken steckte. Eingescannte Kartenteile machen daher das Umplanen schwierig. Und selbst wenn man in den Regen kommt... in der nächstmöglichen Ortschaft eine Unterkunft suchen und dann die Klamotten mit der Auswring-Methode wie von Armin Mann beschrieben waschen und trocknen. Deswegen verzichten wir auf Regenhose, weil wir Schön-Wetter-Fahrer sind. Es soll ja Spaß machen und es ist ja auch Urlaub. 

@Armin Mann
4g-Zahnpasta? Wo gibts die? Ich habe im Müller ein Zahnpasta-Konzentrat ergattert. Wiegt 10 g und reicht für mind. 30 Anwendungen-also für 2 Personen ausreichend.

@Radkatze
Der Deuter Superbike L ist wirklich ausreichend.
Mein Rucksack wog ca. 3-3,5 kg (ohne Trinkrucksack, da Radflaschen) und viel schwerer sollte dieser auch wenn möglich nicht sein (Rückenschmerzen) und rechne mal prozentual zum Körpergewicht um, was Du mehr schleppst als z. B. Dein vielleicht 20kg schwererer Begleiter!

Nochwas zum Rekordgewicht bei Mehrtagestouren: 3,5 kg für 2 Personen!
Ok, ok, die Umstände dafür waren gut: 4-Tages-Tour mit dem RR durch die Toskana bei einer stabilen Hochdrucklage. Die 3,5 kg sind in einer größeren Vaude-Satteltasche (gibt es leider nicht mehr) am Sitzrohr befestigt und zusätzlich mit Riehmen fixiert, ist sicherer auf Abfahrten.

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Packlisten optimieren!

Diva


----------



## bluespeedy72 (1. September 2004)

Radkatze schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir auch am Planen für´s nächste Jahr sind, finde ich es sehr interessant, mitzulesen.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, was die Frauen so mitgenommen haben, v.a. mit welchem Rucksack. Ich hatte den TransAlpine 30 probiert, der ist mir einfach zu groß.
> Vielen Dank
> 
> Radkatze



@radkatze

wir waren gerade 8 tage unterwegs von lengries in die dolomiten (drei zinnen) und hatten wettertechnisch alles dabei: klasse wetter mit viel sonne, strömenden regen (plumsjoch, schlüsseljoch) und schneefall (pfundererjoch). 

hatte diesmal ziemlich viel dabei, bin damit aber ganz zufrieden gewesen, weil ich wirklich alles auch benutzt habe und trotzdem nicht das gefühl hatte (z.b. im schnee   ), dass mir noch was gefehlt hätte:

rucksack deuter trans alpine 25l mit regenhülle (mehr will ich als frau wirklich nicht tragen, und wenn ich den 30er hätte, würde ich auch den sicher vollpacken)

am körper:
1 radhose kurz
1 top/bh
1 radtrikot kurz
1 paar socken (coolmax oder so)
1 paar radschuhe
1 helm
1 sonnenbrille
1 paar radhandschuhe kurz

am rad:
trinkflasche
luftpumpe
tacho
2 ersatzschläuche
multitool (alien) mit kettennieter
ersatzcleats

im rucksack:
radhose kurz (finde es gut täglich abzuwechseln, da fällt einem auch das sitzen leichter   )
radtrikot kurz
1 paar ersatzsocken
2 unterhosen
ärmlinge
beinlinge
windweste (evtl. verzichtbar
dünnen fleecepulli (super bei schnee unter der regenjacke zu tragen)
regenjacke
bufftuch
lange radhandschuhe
überschuhe (winddicht, nicht wasserdicht)
langes dünnes skiunterhemd
regenhose (habe ich allerdings nicht benutzt, da ich an den beinen nicht so empfindlich bin)
kurze hose & t-shirt (=schlafanzug)
lange hose (für die hütte)
hüttenschlafsack (seide)
packtowel (superschnelltrocknend und sehr leicht)
flipflops (kann man super außen am rucksack tragen)

shampoo
duschgel
gesichtscreme
gesässcreme (!!!!!)
sonnencreme
zahnpasta
zahnbürste (ohne löcher   
bodylotion
deo   
labello (sorry, aber ohne den geht bei mir nix)
tampons
ohropax (vor allem in manchen hütten im schlaflager empfehlenswert)
aspirin
betaisodona
durchfallmittel
magnesium
insektencreme
2-3 notriegel bzw. gel
handy & ladegerät
fotoapparat & filme
geld
kreditkarte
karten (haben wir aufgeteilt zu dritt)
kettenspray
1 paket tempotaschentücher
rettungsdecke

hört sich jetzt vielleicht viel an, ging aber alles gut in den rucksack und war nicht sooo schwer, dass der rucksack mich behindert hätte (habe das fahren mit rucksack allerdings dieses jahr auch bei wochenendtouren und so schon bisschen geübt (wenn auch nicht mit vollem rucksack) - war diesmal also kein problem

rucksack kann ich nur empfehlen - man kann ihn sehr individuell einstellen und selbst mit relativ viel gewicht (s. oben) drückt und rutscht nix

viel spaß im nächsten jahr, vielleicht sieht man sich ja   

sylvia


----------



## the__scorer (1. September 2004)

Hallo!

passt jetzt nicht so rein aber gibts ne möglichkeite trockene Füsse zu haben und trotzdem keine Regenhose mitzunehmen? 
Ich war letzte Woche beim 24h rennen aufm Nürburgring wo es in 7 von 8 Runden bei mir geschifft hat *g* Ich war froh mich nicht für lange hosen entschieden zu haben dort, auch bei 5°C in der Nacht. Jedoch ist es auf dem Transalp halt blöd wenn am nächsten Tag die Schuhe noch nass sind.
Aber wenn ich keine lange Hose anziehe läuft es mir immer rein.... hat da jemand die Tolle idee? vielleicht wasserdichte Socken und hoffen dass die Brühe nur dort reinläuft?

Grüße Simon


----------



## Florian (2. September 2004)

Was ich dieses Jahr festgestellt hab, ist, dass man es mit der Satteltasche nicht übertreiben sollte. Ich hab vor der tour alles besonders Schwere extra in die Satteltasche gepackt. Das bringt durchaus Erleichterung für den Rücken, aber besonders an den ersten beiden Tagen hab ich mich permanent gefragt, ob meine Fahrtechnik jetzt völlig verloren gegangen ist. Permanent ist mir bei steilen Anstiegen das Vorderrad abgehoben und ich musste absteigen. Erst als ich wieder etwas Gewicht in den Rucksack gepackt hab (und mich wohl auch an die neue Gewichtsverteillung gewöhnt habe) ging es langsam wieder besser, mit den Steilstücken.


----------



## Radkatze (2. September 2004)

Hallo Sylvia,

danke für die ausführliche Liste  
Das ist so der Umfang, den ich mir auch vorgestellt hatte.
Schaue halt, dass ich Kosmetik (Gesichtscreme, event. Wimperntusche---für mich wichtig---in so absoluten Miniausführungen bekomme, gibts oft in Drogerien)

Will mir den TransAlpine25  unbedingt holen. Je mehr Inhalt, umso mehr würde ich reinpacken ("ist ja noch Platz"), außerdem war der 30er total lang und saß überhaupt nicht

Eine Frage noch: mit welchen Hosen fährst du? Ich habe im Moment eine Protective (sehr zufrieden) und eine von Gore (auch ok).


Was planst du nächstes Jahr für eine Tour?


Viele Grüße!!!


----------



## spOOky fish (2. September 2004)

the__scorer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> passt jetzt nicht so rein aber gibts ne möglichkeite trockene Füsse zu haben und trotzdem keine Regenhose mitzunehmen?
> Ich war letzte Woche beim 24h rennen aufm Nürburgring wo es in 7 von 8 Runden bei mir geschifft hat *g* Ich war froh mich nicht für lange hosen entschieden zu haben dort, auch bei 5°C in der Nacht. Jedoch ist es auf dem Transalp halt blöd wenn am nächsten Tag die Schuhe noch nass sind.
> ...




eine abfahrt im regen ist ohne regenhose nicht gerade ein vergnügen. ich würd sie mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hgbutte (2. September 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> @flocu
> Ich habe eine Flasche am Bike und eine in der Rucksackseitentasche (halber Punkt für dich   ). Eine Rahmentasche benutze ich nicht und mein Fully wippt auch nicht am Berg.
> Stefan



Habe zwei Flaschen am Fully untergebracht, trotz nur eines Halters.
War mit der Lösung sehr zufrieden.

2x Mini-Spanngurte und etwas Panzer-Tape für den Rahmen:






Mit Wippen haben die meisten Fullies doch heute auch keine Probleme mehr.
Ansonsten gibts ja auch noch den Lockout.

Nochmal zum Thema:
Hüttenschlafsack habe ich keinen mitgenommen und habe es auch nicht bereut. Allerdings hatte ich sowieso nur ein Baumwoll Modell mit 520gr zur Hand, wodurch mir die Entscheidung noch leichter fiel.


----------



## cebe (3. September 2004)

Radkatze schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sylvia,
> 
> Will mir den TransAlpine25  unbedingt holen....außerdem war der 30er total lang und saß überhaupt nicht
> 
> ...



Bei mir paßte der 30er auch nicht, der 25er reicht aber völlig aus. Bei mir war er sogar nicht ganz voll. Der Tragekomfort ist super und an das Gewicht gewöhnt man sich schnell. Ich hatte immerhin 5,8-6,8kg am Buckel. Je nach dem wie voll der Trinksack war. Ich bin mit der Kombination - 1 Flasche am Rad und Trinksack mit maximal 1 L - gefahren. Mir war es einfach wichtig oft und unproblematisch trinken zu können. Ich bin damit gut über die Alpen gekommen und würde es so wieder machen.

Apropos Hose: Ich bin früher mit Begeisterung Protective gefahren, habe dann aber gemerkt, daß das Sitzpolster schlecht trocknet und ich so ständig im Nassen sitze, was zu Hausirritationen führt.   Allerdings schwitze ich auch ziemlich heftig beim Biken. Jetzt fahre ich mit Adidas und war bei meinem AlpenX ganz zufrieden. Ich hatte aber noch Penatencreme (in einer 10 g Plastikdose) dabei, um diesen Hautirritationen vorzubeugen, was gut geklappt hat. Das Polster der Adidas trocknet viel schneller, sowohl bei einer Pause in der Sonne als auch in der Nacht nach dem Waschen der Hose. 

...und ... willst Du wirklich mit Wimperntusche fahren?   Ich habe jedes Shirt auf die Waage gelegt, um dann das leichtere mitzunehmen. Dabei bin ich dann auch schon auf 5,8 kg ohne Wasser gekommen. Bei meiner ersten Mehrtagestour wollte ich auch noch ein paar andere Dinge mitnehmen. Als der Rucksack gepackt war und auf der Waage stand, habe ich erst mal wieder ausgepackt. So nehme ich z. B. keine zweite Radhose mit.

Viel Spaß beim Packen und dann bei der Tour.


----------



## Radkatze (3. September 2004)

Hi Cebe,

das mit der Wimperntusche ist jetzt nicht so wichtig  
Ich neige nur dazu, immer etwas mehr mitzunehmen und weiß auch das das ziemlicher Quatsch ist für einen AlpenX. Nur meine Wimperntusche, die ich im Kopf habe ist kaum größer als eine Batterie oder so, so ein Probepäckchen.
Aber wenn ich sie nicht mitnehme, wird nicht die Welt untergehen, nur so ein paar Pflegeartikel wie Deo und so müssen schon sein  
Bei langen Haaren brauche ich auch noch eine Bürste, aber da schhaue ich auch mal nach einer Miniausführung, gibts glaube ich im BodyShop.

Erstmal Danke!!!


----------



## excenturio (30. Oktober 2004)

Eine echt alternative Packliste ist unter www.trans-albino.de in der Tour-Übersicht 2003 (Statistik) zu finden.

Hier ist absolut alles auf Funktionalität und nicht Gewicht ausgelegt.


----------



## Capitano (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo Loide,

hatte bei meinen Alpencross, Dolomitendross etc... Touren einen Rucksack mit max 5-6 Kg dabei INCL. 1,5 ltr  Trinksystem.

Wie das geht?...schau mal auf unserer MTB Seite nach:

Schau Dir mein Scott Octane genau an! 
Hast Du es gefunden, dann schau Dir das Bike mal genauer an!

Habe hiermit kaum Einschränkungen. Auch nicht beim Downhillen. Und da gebe ich immer mächtig Gas!


----------



## Dr. Z. (9. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da noch mal ´ne Frage zur Packliste: Ich lese nirgends etwas von Kettenöl? Nehmt Ihr denn keines mit oder was? Bin nämlich noch auf der Suche nach einem genialen, kleine und vor allem dichten Behälter für den meines Erachtens dringend benötigten Kettenölvorrat. Wieviel wird das denn in etwa sein? Bei Regen hält das Zeug ja kaum.... Habt Ihr einen Tipp?

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (9. August 2005)

Ich nehm mein 50ml Fläschchen mit. Das hat bequem in der Satteltasche platz und wiegt nicht viel...


----------



## dubbel (9. August 2005)

ich denke, die liste richtet sich sehr stark nach dem anspruch
(z.B. sportlicher anspruch vs. erlebniswert bzw. abenteuer).

die frage lautet wie immer: schnell oder bequem?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. August 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehm mein 50ml Fläschchen mit. Das hat bequem in der Satteltasche platz und wiegt nicht viel...



klar, kettenöl ist dabei, wir machen es seitlich in die netztasche des rucksacks, dazu noch in einem kleinen gefrierbeutel, falls doch mal was ausläuft. ohne das zeugs will ich nicht wissen, wie der antrieb nach 400-500 km ohne ölung unter hoher belastung ausschaut ... 50 ml haben bei uns für 2 bikes und 9 tage locker gereicht.

elmar


----------



## sipemue (9. August 2005)

hallo liebe AlpenX Gemeinde,
übermorgen geht es mit dem diesjährigen AlpenX endlich los   
Da wir aber zur Zeit den wärmsten Winter mal seit langem wieder haben    habe ich einige Teile auswechseln oder zusätzlich einpacken müssen, z.B.:
a) Regenhose --> Gore Outdoorhose Regen+Windhose für Winter mit Schneefang an den Beinen ... damit der Schnee sich nicht von oben in die Schuhe hineinschaufelt
b) Regenjacke --> Robuste Regenjacke mit leichtem Innenfutter und Schneefang
c) Lange Radlerhose mit Windstopper
d) zusätzliche warme Funktionsunterwäsche (anstelle von nur einem Satz)
e) zusätzliches Paar dicke Socken
f) Biwaksack
g) zwei zusätzliche "Da-muss-ich-wohl-über-Nacht-biwaken-Energieriegel"
h) dicke Mütze oder dickes Buff

Komme nun auf leichte 8,5 kg   

Naja: Dann muss ich eben nicht den Rucksack groß umpacken, wenn ich im September (es wird sicherlich noch kälter, der Winter hat schon angefangen) die ersten Schneeschuhwanderungen mache


----------



## Wuudi (9. August 2005)

Hmm darf ich fragen wo's hingehen soll ?

Wir starten erst in 2 Wochen unseren Transalp und ich werde ganz sicher nicht soo viel dickes Zeug mitnehmen. Hier in Südtirol ist noch Hochsommer


----------



## DIE_KUH (11. August 2005)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> mag ja sein, aber hast du schonaml solch einen leichten rucksack in der hand gehabt? ich ja, einen lowe alpine flywheel (?) ich war hellauf begeistert bis ich das ding in der hand hatte. gerade das tragesystem ist enorm wichtig und hier wurde gespart. man hat quasi nur noch einen sack mit ein paar riemchen dran. ich wage zu behaupten das die magische grenze bei 1kg liegt, alles drunter taugt nix.
> der bei vaude so bezeichnete "anschmiegsame rücken" bedeutet nix anderes, als das der gepackte rucksack aussieht wie ein straußenei und dir genau so auf dem rücken baumelt.



Bin mit so einem Vaude-Ultraleicht-Rucksack letztes Jahr die Joe-Route gefahren. Ist natürlich nicht so stabil wie ein Trans Alpine, recht labberig und sehr dünnes Material (Vorsicht vor rauhen Wänden  ). Aber wenn man ihn nicht zu voll packt und auch bei der sonstigen Ausrüstung aufs Gewicht achtet, dann ist der Rucksack echt nicht schlecht. Ich hatte bei ~6 kg Rucksackgewicht jedenfalls auch mit meinem schwächlichen Oberkörper keine Probleme bekommen. Und der Straußenei-Effekt trat auch nicht auf, dazu müsste man schon recht ungeschickt packen.

Vielleicht sollte man aber einen selbstklebenden Nylonflicken oder Nähzeug mitnehmen, für den Fall dass man das Ding versehentlich zerfetzt...


----------



## bikekiller (11. August 2005)

Packliste Transalp 2005					

Kleidung am Körper	2.382
1 Radlerhose 3/4	186
1 Bike- Unterhose	82
1 BH	36
1 Paar Bike Socken 	48
1 Trikot kurz	160
Gore Windstopper Weste	236
Brille	12
Helm	324
Handschuhe kurz	44
Bikeschuhe Alpin	1.220
Buff Sommer	34

Kleidung im Rucksack	2.488
1 Radlerhose kurz	158
1 Trikot kurz	152
2 Unterhosen	58
1 BH	36
1 Paar Bikesocken	48
1 Fleece dünn 	286
1 Ski Unterhemd	164
Fleece Buff	56
Arm und Beinlinge	164
Fleece Handschuhe Gore Windstopper	90
1 GoreTex Hose	252
1 GoreTex Jacke mit Kapuze	502
GoreTex Regenüberschuhe  	186
1 T-Shirt (schlafen)	154
Bikini	100
Sonnenbrille	82

Futter jeder	2.650
2 Trinkflaschen	1.660
6 Power Riegel	120
5 Power Gel	100
Getränkepulver 800g	770

Werkzeug jeder	136
3 Kettenglieder HG 9 fach	38
Schrauben/Kleinteile Set	
Ersatz Cleats	50
Ersatz Bremsbeläge	28
3 Speichen	20

Werkzeug einer für alle	236
1 Ersatzschlauch	
Flickzeug 
Kettennieter	
Alien (Tool)	
Pumpe Mini	128
1 Schaltzug	22
Öl	50
Reifenheber	36

Sonstiges jeder	1.500
Ausweis	6
Geld/EC Karte	6
Shampoo Konzentrat	42
Zahnbürste	6
Rucksack mit Regenhaube	1.440

Sonstiges einer für alle	50
Sonnencreme	
Fotoapparat	
Handy	
Melkfett	
DigiCamera	
Rettungsdecke Alu	
Zahnpasta	
Deo Mini	20
Roadbook	30

Erste Hilfe Set GM	80
3 Qtips	56
4 Paracetamol	
3 Aspirin	
1 Skalpellklinge	
3 Cutiplast steril 7,2x5cm	
4 Hauspflaster	
3 Cutiplast steril 10x8cm	24

Luxus	0
Satteltasche für Werkzeug 
Taschenmesser	
Klebeband	
Trillerpfeife	
Karten 1:50000	

Ergebnis	kg
Gewicht Kleidung am Körper	2,4
Gewicht Rucksack jeder	5,1
Gewicht Bike inkl. Trinkflasche	14,6
Gewicht einer für alle - Fahrer	0,2
Gewicht Luxus	0

Rucksack gesamt	5,3

Ausrüstung und Bike gesamt	22,2

Fahrer und Bike und Ausrüstung	101,3


----------



## holgi_1973 (21. September 2005)

Ich verstehe gar nicht wieviele Radler ihren halben Hausstand mit auf eine Tour mitnehmen. Ich habe bei meinem ersten Alpencross 3,5kg am Rücken + 2 Wasserflaschen + 1 Satteltasche mitgenommen, inkl. kompletter Regenkleidung. Kann dies allen empfehlen die sich nicht unnötig abquälen möchten.

Hier meine kurze Liste:
Packliste Transalp 2005 

Außer der üblichen kurzen Radkleidung und 1 gefüllte Trinkflasche am Körper:

Im Rucksack:
1 Rucksack Deuter Crossbike 20l
1 Winterradhose lang
1 Trikot kurz
1 Unterhose
2 Paar Bikesocken

Arm und Beinlinge
1 GoreTex Hose
1 Colibri Jacke mit Kapuze
Regenüberschuhe
wasserdichte Handschuhe
1 langes Sportunterhemd
Ausweis
Geld/EC Karte
Zahnbürstenkopf
Zahnpasta 20ml
Handy 
DigiCamera 
Roadbook/Karten in Kopie
4 Speichen
1 Trinkflasche gefüllt

Gewicht Rucksack gefüllt ohne Trinkflasche: 3,4kg (inkl. Trinkflasche 4,2kg)


In der Satteltasche:
1 Multitool
Kettenglieder
1 Paar Bremsbeläge
Speichenschlüssel
1 Ersatzschlauch 
Flickzeug 
Luftpumpe
Schaltzug
Öl 50ml

Die Ausrüstung war weitgehend ausreichend für Fahrt bei 3 Tage Dauerregen während dem Jahrhundertunwetter.

Bei einer neuerlichen Fahrt bei soviel Regen / Schnee würde ich noch folgendes mitnehmen:
1 Paar Seal Skinz wasserdichte Socken (Wenn man bei strömendem Regen einen schneebedeckten Pass nimmt, der Weg dabei ein Bach ist und man zu Fuß mehrere Stunden nur auf den nicht bedeckten Steinspitzen geht, bringen auch Überschuhe nicht mehr viel)
Heißer Tipp: Plastiktüten über die Socken (100% dicht)
Wasserdichte Handschuhe (nicht laut Herstellerangaben, meine Chiba wasserdicht waren schon nach 15min nass)
100% wasserdichten Rucksack (auch ein Regenüberzug bringt nur bedingt was, da der Regen auch zwischen Rücken und Rucksack läuft und den Rucksack von dieser Seite durchnässt) 
3 Paar Bremsbeläge (bei Regenfahrten haben Scheibenbremsbeläge und Backenbremsbeläge, sogar backengebremste Felgenflanken unwahrscheinlich hohen Verschleiß! Bei mir war 1 neues Paar Magura Louise nach 5 Tagen am Ende)

Viel Spaß beim Planen Eurer nächsten Tour!


----------



## Biking_Flow (21. September 2005)

Es wurde in diesem Thread ohnehin schon das meiste gesagt, und natürlich gibts unterschiedliche Einstellungen zum Packen... 

aber @holgi muss ich doch noch loswerden: deine Packliste liest sich zwar recht nett, vor allem mit dem Gesamtgewicht, aber für mich wärs einfach völlig inakzeptabel für abends nicht mal ein eigenes T-Shirt und eine (leichte Trekking-)Hose mitzuhaben. Auf der Hütte will ich nicht in der Bikehose rumturnen, vor allem, wenn ich wie du nur eine mithabe.

Ganz abgesehen davon: 10 Tage oder mehr in derselben Bikehose wird wirklich grauslig - ich bin echt nicht heikel, aber nach 5 Tagen, antibakterieller Einsatz in der Assos hin oder her, glaubt man ja, das Ding fängt an zu leben


----------



## holgi_1973 (21. September 2005)

@biking flow: Mit so wenig Kleidung geht es nur mit regelmäßigem Waschen! Hatte ja 2 Radhosen! Für Abend dann 1 Regenhose oder lange Radhose + langes Skiunterhemd. Der Riesenvorteil von weniger als 4kg Gepäck am Rücken ist der, das man das gar nicht merkt beim Fahren. Damit spult man  3000hm am Tag einfach genussvoller ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ede (22. September 2005)

holgi_1973 schrieb:
			
		

> @biking flow: Mit so wenig Kleidung geht es nur mit regelmäßigem Waschen! Hatte ja 2 Radhosen! Für Abend dann 1 Regenhose oder lange Radhose + langes Skiunterhemd. Der Riesenvorteil von weniger als 4kg Gepäck am Rücken ist der, das man das gar nicht merkt beim Fahren. Damit spult man  3000hm am Tag einfach genussvoller ab!



Morgen Holgi_1973!

Danke erst einmal dass Du Deine Liste veröffentlichst  

Kannst Du noch etwas dazu schreiben, warum Du auf verschiedenen Dinge verzichtet hast? Z.B. Riegel, Shampoo, Seife, kleines Handtuch? 

Schließt das nicht eine Hüttenübernachtung aus? 

Auch ein Wort zu den reduzierten Kosmetika wäre klasse (Sonnencreme?)? Aspirin? Taschentücher? Erste-Hilfe-Set?

Danke


----------



## Wuudi (22. September 2005)

Nunja at least ein T-Shirt und einen leichten Fleece-Pullover würde ich immer mitnehmen.

Ich hatte inklusive 500g schwerer Videokamera, Digicam und Ladegerät für Digicam, Videokamera und Handy, inklusive 2 Trikots, 2 Bikehosen, lange Hose + T-Shirt + Pulli für Abends auch nur ca. 4.8kg und das mit dem schwereren Deuter Transalp 30...


----------



## rr-igel (22. September 2005)

Zu den Packlisten ist meiner Meinung nach alles gesagt, hier sollte jeder die passende Zusammenstellung finden.
Da ich aber auch zu denen gehöre, die das Gewicht lieber am Rad als auf dem Rücken haben, mein Tip - die Ortlieb Satteltasche in L. Da hatte ich außer dem üblichen:
1 Multitool
Kettenglieder
1 Paar Bremsbeläge
Speichenschlüssel
1 Ersatzschlauch 
Flickzeug 
Schaltzug
Öl 50ml

auch noch die Regenjacke und -hose untergebracht. Und ein Schloß kann man notfalls noch mit 'nem kurzen Riemen oben 'drauf zurren.


----------



## holgi_1973 (22. September 2005)

Hallo Ede,

ich habe noch 1 Hüttenschlafsack sowie 1 Schloß vergessen in der Liste zu erwähnen.


Handtuch: Habe nur auf 2 Hütten übernachtet. Dort war jeweils ein Handtuch inkl. Werde nächstes mal aber für den Fall der Fälle ein ganz kleines schnelltrocknendes Handtuch mitnehmen. Problem: Wohin damit beim Fahren bei Regen?

Riegel: Braucht man nicht wenn man regelmäßig isst. Wenn man früh und abends isst und mittag z.b an einem supermarkt vorbeifährt zum nachtanken, sollte es reichen. da braucht man zwischendrin nicht noch nachschub. Ich bin kein Anhänger dieser teuren Mittelchen.

Shampoo und Seife: Geht auch 1 Woche ohne 

Sonnencreme: War bei 3 Tagen Sonnenschein bei mir nicht erforderlich.
Aspirin: Für was?
Taschentücher: Ich wende die Taschentuchlose Lösung an. Rein aus ökologischer Überzeugung

Erste-Hilfe-Set: Ich bin noch nie gestürzt, fahre immer kontrolliert. Wenn was passieren sollte, muß man halt improvisieren.

Viel Spaß beim Tourenplanen

Holger


----------



## teleho (22. September 2005)

@holgi: keine Sonnencreme? Schon mal was von Hautkrebs gehört? Aber gut, ist ja deine Sache. Musst du selber wissen.
Und kein 1.Hilfe Set? Ich fahr auch defensiv, aber ich würde nie ohne auf Tour gehen! Wie willst du denn improvisieren, wenn die Haut ab ist und das Blut läuft? Du hast ja nichtmal Taschentücher dabei! 

Außerdem hab ich irgendwo weiter oben gelesen, dass manche (oder einer) auf Regenhose und Überschuhe verzichten. Dazu kann ich nur sagen: letzten Samstag am Schlininger Joch bei 3°C und (Schnee-) Niesel-Regen hätte ichs ohne ziemlich ungemütlich gefunden (noch ungemütlicher als es eh schon war)!


----------



## kritimani (13. März 2006)

griass eich,

es geht zwar bei mir nicht um einen alpencross sondern um eine 5 tägige rundreise auf kreta anfang mai 2006. am wochenende habe ich einmal probegepackt und bin incl. deuter transalpin 35 auf knapp 8 kg gekommen.
der tragekomfort des vollgepackten rucksacks ist nicht gerade als angenehm zu bezeichnen.

folgende alternativen wären für mich denkbar:

zusätzlich einen gepäckträger und die AGU Yamaska Tasche mit aufklappbaren seitentaschen und nur wenig in den rucksack.

das ganze in einen alpinrucksack (lowe 45l) gepackt. ich habe umgepackt und der rucksack trägt sich aufgrund des gepolsterten hüftgurt um einiges angenehmer. wenn das teil noch auf technisch unschwierigen passagen auf den gepäcksträger fixiert werden könnte wär das optimal. 
schon mal gesehen bei POWDERHOUND auf seinem 2005er ostalpencross, wo ich ihn auf der ersten etappe von salzburg zum 12erhorn begleitet habe. 

hat wer von euch schon eine mehrtagestour mit einem alpinrucksack absolviert, und wenn ja, wie sind eure erfahrungen damit.

pfiatt eich und dankschön
manfred


----------



## dubbel (13. März 2006)

pack den rucksack neu und lass 2 kg weg.


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

Was hast du denn alles dabei, dass der Rucksack so schwer wurde ?
Ich bin mit Videokamera (600g), Fotoapparat, GPS-Gerät und Ladegeräte für die 3 Geräte nicht über 5,5kg rauf.

So viel Kleidung mit ?


edit: 1e meinung, 2 aussagen; dubbel hat recht. in der kürze liegt die würze


----------



## powderJO (13. März 2006)

ich fahre immer mi meinen alpinrucksack von haglöffs. funzt mit mehr platz und besserer gewichtsverteilung als beim vaudee splash  25 + 3 l oder so den ich auch hab super. man muss halt nur aufpassen, dass er nicht zu hoch baut und dann den helm von hinten vor die augen schubst wenns mal tricky und steil bergab geht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kritimani (13. März 2006)

hallo dubbel, hallo wuudi

also da haben sich 1000g schon in nichts aufgelöst, da das gewicht der planungsunterlagen nicht im geringsten so hoch ist, wie von mir angenommen.

die hitliste der schwersten wuchtln:
rucksack deuter 1280g oder lowe alpin 1800g
windjacke benger 580g
schuhe timberland wake 500g
digicam 440g
ersatzschläuche 360g x 2
sweater 300g
regenhose (windschutz) 300g
...
allein damit bin ich schon auf fast 4000g

viel geht da sicher nicht mehr zum reduzieren. aberdarum geht es mir bei meiner fragestellung eigentlich nicht in erster linie.
und glaubt bloss nicht ernsthaft, ich werd auf meine etappencigarren verzichten  

faktum ist aber - mit dem vollgepampften deuter hätte ich 7 kg auf dem buckl mit dem lowe lockere 7,6 kg.
der lowe wiegt bei meinen skihochtouren manchmal an die 15 kg also bei verwendung als bikerucksack so die hälfte. 
wie sich das fahrverhalten mit dem gepackten lowe anfühlt, werde ich ausprobieren (sobald endlich der schnee von den strassen weg ist) und hier berichten.    

bis dahin harre ich freudig euren erfahrungen als alpine lastkulis

jassou
manfred


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

du willst es ja nicht hören, ich muss es aber trotzdem schreiben:

ein schlauch + flickzeug sollte reichen --> ab damit in die satteltasche
nimm eine leichtere regenjacke --> du fahrst nach kreta nicht nach norwegen
schuhe timberland --> müssen die schweren schuhe zusätzlich sein ? willst du noch bergsteigen ?


----------



## kritimani (13. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> du willst es ja nicht hören, ich muss es aber trotzdem schreiben:
> ein schlauch + flickzeug sollte reichen --> ab damit in die satteltasche
> nimm eine leichtere regenjacke --> du fahrst nach kreta nicht nach norwegen
> schuhe timberland --> müssen die schweren schuhe zusätzlich sein ? willst du noch bergsteigen ?



servas wuudi,
im gegenteil, bin für jede konstruktive (und so sehe ich deine) anmerkung offen.

die 2 schlauch strategie hat sich bestens bewährt. gerade im süden von kreta findest hundsgemeine flora die ihre dornen auch auf die wegerl rumliegen lassen. 

ein spezl hat mir gerade das gewicht seiner löffler colibri windjacke durchgegeben 240g - kostet halt an die 200 euro und nicht 50 wie die benger. 

die timberlands sind unschlagbar - zum bessern verständnis - der wake ist ein perforierter sommerschlapfen, mit dem du sogar schwimmen gehen kannst fallst zu fertig zum ausziehen derselben bist. befestigt werden sie seitlich aussen, also net wirklich ein platzproblem.

hi powderJO
welchen haglöf hast du denn - auf der webseite von haglöf finde ich dutzende.

pfiat eich derweil
manfred


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

Ok, das Dornen-Argument leuchtet ein. Trotzdem in die Satteltasche 

Meine Gore Countdown Regenjacke wiegt auch ca. 250g - Sicher günstig war die nicht...
Ich befürchte du wirst nicht mehr allzuviel Gewicht rausschlagen können. Das meiste spart man eben mit leichten Klamotten. 

Mit einer größeren Satteltasche dürftest du einiges umschichten können aber über 6kg werden wohl übrig bleiben.


----------



## Ede (13. März 2006)

kritimani schrieb:
			
		

> griass eich,
> 
> es geht zwar bei mir nicht um einen alpencross sondern um eine 5 tägige rundreise auf kreta anfang mai 2006. am wochenende habe ich einmal probegepackt und bin incl. deuter transalpin 35 auf knapp 8 kg gekommen.
> der tragekomfort des vollgepackten rucksacks ist nicht gerade als angenehm zu bezeichnen.
> ...



Hallo Kritimani,

ich denke in dem Thread wurden super Packlisten veröffentlicht. Wenn Du der Meinung bist, noch mehr Dinge zu benötigen...dann must Du das halt auch schleppen. Die Entscheidung kann Dir keiner hier abnehmen.

P.S. 360g für einen Schlauch? Schreibfehler?


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

War wohl eher gedacht für 2 Schläuche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rr-igel (13. März 2006)

360g für zwei Schläuche ist jedenfalls noch zuviel. 2 x Schwalbe Nr. 14  (extralight) ca. 280g und ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Haltbarkeit und Gewicht (oder ist's fürs Treckingrad?). Einem Dorn der durch die Decke durch ist wiedersteht auch ein schwerer Schlauch nicht lange.
Bei unserem letzjährigen Alpencross war sogar eine Mitfahrer auf Schwalbe XXLight unterwegs und Probleme gab's da nur mit Hitzeplatten wegen der Felgenbremsen.


----------



## dubbel (13. März 2006)

bei nem bleischweren rucksack mit dem zeug da oben drin ist das gewicht von nem schlauch wohl nicht gerade das, was zählt...


----------



## kritimani (13. März 2006)

servus ede, 

die schläuch wieg ich sofort nochmal ab, vielleicht ist mir da wirklich ein fehler beim ablesen passiert. die angabe vorher war schon 360g je schlauch. jetzt  kommt mir das gewicht auch ein bisserl hoch vor. laut quicksuche im www bin ich bei ca. 140g je schlauch - schon deutlich besser. 

nochmals, mir gehts hier primär nicht um gewichtsreduktion (eigene und gepäck - wenn ich noch ein paar gramm gepäck einsparen kann, solls mir recht sein) sondern um die optimale verteilung der sagen wir mal 
7,5 kg.

Ein paar neue, für mich interessante Funde zum thema will ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

Umarex

IN-SYS

hi dubbel,
der lowe ist zwar um 800g schwerer, aber um hausecken angenehmer zum schleppen als der deuter. ob sich das beim
biken auch so anfühlt werde ich, wie bereits erwähnt, baldigst testen.

pfiat eich (und danke für euer reges interesse an meinem gewichtigem problem )
manfred


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

Also 7,5kg würd i sagen wennst ein paar Muskeln hast sollten schon am Rücken auch verkraftbar sein.

Mein Transalp 30 hatte letztes Jahr auf der Transalp auch zwischen 5,5 - 6kg (je nachdem wer die Videokamera hatte) und das war überhaupt kein Problem.

Wenn man immer mit Rucksack fährt ist man das gewohnt...


----------



## dubbel (13. März 2006)

kritimani schrieb:
			
		

> hi dubbel,
> der lowe ist zwar um 800g schwerer, aber um hausecken angenehmer zum schleppen als der deuter. ob sich das beim
> biken auch so anfühlt werde ich, wie bereits erwähnt, baldigst testen.


gemeint war: bei nem hohen gesamtgewicht ist der unterschied zwischen einem leichten und einem schweren schlauch wurscht. 

kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass du mit dem 45-lowe gut beiken kannst.


----------



## kritimani (14. März 2006)

guten morgen nachtschwärmer,

zurück von einem nightride am 12erhorn bei st. gilgen (kniatiefa puiver, net jungfräulich aber noch halbwegs akzeptabel) bist einfach noch so aufgekratzt, dass ein blick ins ibc beim herunterschalten des adrenalinpegels hilfreich ist.

vor der tour habe ich die meisten teile nochmals gewogen und bin auf ein paar dicke böcke gestossen: 
ein schlauch wiegt 200g und nicht 360g, die windjacke 440g und nicht 580g, 
usw....
der rucksack wiegt nun komplett gepackt 6600g und nicht 7500g, d.h. er ist zu ca. 3/5teln befüllt und im  reisefertigen status . der rucksack ist kein lowe   sondern ein mammut fürst 45, wenigstens hat die volumensangabe gestimmt. 

kali nichta
manfred


----------



## Wuudi (14. März 2006)

Also die 6.600 kriegst du in einem 30l Rucksack auch rein !

Zum Biken würd ich immer den 30er nehmen. Der 45 wär mir dann doch zu groß/unpraktisch.


----------



## kritimani (14. März 2006)

griass eich, guten morgen wuudi, 

glaub ich nicht, da müsst ich ja den 45er irgendwie auch in den deuter quetschen  

mit dem packgewicht habe ich seit dem nachwiegen sowieso keinerlei probleme mehr  
details 
(Marke/Rucksack g/g Füllung/g gesamt
 Mammut Fürst 45/1800/4800/6600
Deuter Transalpin 30/1280/4800/6080)

störrfaktor bei der variante deuter bleibt weiterhin das volumen der sachen. die werden zwar laufend leichter aber nicht kleiner. doch, die wind/regenhose von TCM wird zu einem short umgearbeitet sprich abgeschnitten, bei meinen bisherigen 3 bikereisen in eleniko habe ich das teil noch nie gebraucht und als windschutz in kombination mit den beinlingen ausreichend. trotzdem, platzreserven zum mitnehmen von obst, brot, käse, oliven, einem doserl mythos etc. bleibt mir da nicht mehr. und es ist bei 3 etappen keineswegs sichergestellt, das z'mittag eine taverne lauert. 

yassou
manfred


----------



## Wuudi (14. März 2006)

Hmm auf dem Rucksack kannst außen was draufbinden. Z.b. die Regenjacke kann man mit den Helmclips befestigen. Dann ist innen Platz für ein paar Oliven


----------



## Baikabaer (14. März 2006)

Hi,
du solltest einem normalen Wanderrucksack nicht zu hoch bepacken. 
Sonst schiebt dir der Deckel immer den Helm ins Gesicht. Besonders auf steilen Gefällestrecken ist das nicht besonders lustig. Vor der Tour ausprobieren ist da nicht schlecht.

Ich benutze für Mehrtagestouren eigentlich immer einen Wanderrucksack. Der ist zwar ein bißchen schwerer hat aber einen sehr guten Tragekomfort.  Das Deckelfach laß ich leer und spanne meißt den Deckel noch mit einem Riemen etwas nach unten. 

Servus,
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kritimani (14. März 2006)

kali mera,

roland - ich bin bezüglich bepackung (siehe #98) und tragekomfort (siehe #95) eines "normalen" rucksackes völlig deiner meinung. übrigens auch was eine ausgiebige testfahrt vorher anbelangt (siehe #87 und #95).

am wochenende komme ich dazu das teil gepackt zu fotographieren und die bilder hochzuladen. wird hoffentlich für weiteren diskussionsstoff sorgen.

yassou
manfred


----------



## Fetz (14. März 2006)

kritimani schrieb:
			
		

> störrfaktor bei der variante deuter bleibt weiterhin das volumen der sachen.


Probier's mal mit Gefrierbeuteln mit Zippverschluss: Sachen rein, zusammenpressen und dabei Zip schließen. 
Spart Platz und die Sachen sind obendrein wasserdicht verpackt.


----------



## Mercator Jr (14. Mai 2007)

Yesterday my girlfriend bought a new backpack for next summer's AlpXing and I am ever so jealous. Look at this!

http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/news/article/mps/UAN/3088/SP//v/2



Apart from the price( 129 euro in Belgium) it's close to perfection in my view. 
Now waiting for the field-test!

The lost space-like the Deuter packs have-is compareble but "optionally empty"! Very smart design. 
The wide hipbelt is ventilated (which is not the case if you buy this pack in the Häglofs-version).
It's full of lightweight smart features-litle straps, adjustability where you need it and stil no overkill!
Oh, did I mention I envy her?


----------



## gmak (8. Juli 2010)

servus leute,
welche schuhe für abends empfehlt ihr?
flipflops, leichte turnschuhe, Hüttenschuhe, birkenstock...?
es geht m.M. nicht nur ums gewicht, sondern auch ums packmass...

gruss


----------



## dubbel (9. Juli 2010)

sollen wir dir jetzt sagen, welche deiner schuhe du vermutlich am kleinsten verpacken kannst?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. Juli 2010)

keine schuhe 

ich freu mich am abend eines tourentages, wenn luft an die füsse kommt. für essen in der unterkunft gehe ich dann halt in socken, wenn's noch mal "raus" geht, eben in den bikeschuhen. wir sind aber auch schon barfuss durch den regen ins nahe gelegene 3 sterne hotel marschiert, weil die schuhe nach gewitter triefend nass waren ...

extra schuhe nehm ich sicher nicht mit, in den hütten gibt's recht oft hüttenschuhe / schlappen - das erfüllt den zweck. ansonsten wie beschrieben. extra gewicht brauch ich an der stelle nicht.

wenn du dennoch was mitnehmen willst, im zweifelsfall ganz leichte flipflops, faltbare schlappen.


----------



## gmak (9. Juli 2010)

so ungefähr...
ich bräuchte eine entscheidungshilfe (pro/contra) und keine dummen Kommentare


----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. Juli 2010)

na die argumente liegen doch auf der hand:

- extra gewicht
+ etwas mehr komfort

von der tendenz her: je leichter die schuhe desto weniger komfortgewinn. flipflops sind halt bei schönem wetter auch geeignet, um mal abends durch den ort zu gehen, aber wenn's nass ist und / oder kalt macht's dann ja auch keinen spass mit den teilen. dann zieht man ja doch die bikeschuhe an. für drinne in der unterkunft braucht man meines erachtens gar keine extra schuhe, begründung siehe oben. und leichte turnschuhe wiegen immer noch als paar über 600 g und nehmen viel platz weg, das wäre alles ander als sinnvoll, "normale" schuhe noch einzupacken (ggf. bei einer mehrwöchigen hüttentrekkingtour mit 50 liter rucksack oder so, aber nicht für transalp mit 25-30 l rucksack).

musst du halt für dich bewerten, ob du meinst, dass es sich für dich lohnt. für mich ein klares nein, auch meine mitfahrer in all den jahren hatten sowas nie dabei.

letztlich ist es bei transalp immer ein kompromiss aus gewicht und komfort - und je nachdem, wie das wetter unterwegs ist, wie sehr man ans limit geht usw. geht die rechnung am ende mehr oder weniger gut auf. je öfter man solche touren fährt, desto eher weiss man dann ja auch für sich, was man "braucht" und was nicht bzw. bis zu welchem grad man auf dieses oder jenes verzichten will. wir haben da schon beide extreme gesehen (transalpine 30 l rucksack nur das bodenfach gefüllt, im hauptfach 2 müsliriegel und taschentücher gegenüber 40 l rucksack voll bepackt mit jeans und lackschuhen (für unkunft am lago) oder auch grosser rucsack mit riesigem schlafsack aussen dran ...).


----------



## gmak (9. Juli 2010)

danke elmar,
ich tendiere auch mehr zu den leichten flipflop, dann hab ich noch platz für mein reisebügeleisen ;-)

Aber mal schauen was der wetterfrosch prognostiziert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (9. Juli 2010)

flipflops.


----------



## Trailhunterer (9. Juli 2010)

die dinger sind klasse.
http://www.otto.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP...eNo=853159&ls=0&CategoryName=&SpecialShopName=
wiegen in grösse 44 grad mal 250 gr. und lassen sich perfekt knüllen und verstauen.


----------



## RagazziFully (10. Juli 2010)

Espandrillos! 





Wenn man noch zwei Tage am Gardasee abhängt ist irgendwas anderes ausser den Bikeschuhen doch ganz nett..


----------



## gmak (10. Juli 2010)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Espandrillos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




steht dir gut


----------



## MEGATEC (16. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage :

Ich les hier dauernd was von Polarfleece ?

Hab ich noch nie gehört - Polartec kenn ich aber Polarfleece, was versteht ihr darunter ?
Hersteller / Produkt ??

Und zum Thema Rucksack und Gewicht lohnt es sich mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen - im Outdoorforum gilt ein 5kg Rucksack als absolutes Schwergewicht 

Lest mal hier : 
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/showthread.php?t=43995


----------



## Ninja77 (1. September 2015)

Ich denk nicht das ein Alpencross Rucksack heute noch 7-8kg wiegen muss, 5-6kg sind Problemlos möglich ohne auf das nötigste zu verzichten. Das gibt auch ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl beim Biken.

Die mtb Alpencross Packliste von http://www.alpencross-magazin.de finde ich gut, da steht ganz genau drin was man braucht um einen so leichten Rucksack zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (3. September 2015)

Nochmal kurz zum Thema Schuhe:
Crocs!!!
Sind extrem leicht, kann man auch mal unter der Dusche/im Waschraum anziehen und durch die Stadt laufen geht auch (zumindest, wenn man sich mal so umschaut ).
Packmaß ist nicht optimal, die Schuhe kann man aber noch mit Socken oder anderen Sachen "füllen".


----------



## gmak (3. September 2015)

ND! schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zum Thema Schuhe:
> Crocs!!!
> Sind extrem leicht, kann man auch mal unter der Dusche/im Waschraum anziehen und durch die Stadt laufen geht auch (zumindest, wenn man sich mal so umschaut ).
> Packmaß ist nicht optimal, die Schuhe kann man aber noch mit Socken oder anderen Sachen "füllen".



Schuhe nehmen Platz weg und selbst wenn sie leicht sind wiegen sie was. 
Warum extra Schuhe mitnehmen wenn man Radschuhe dabei hat.


----------



## ND! (3. September 2015)

gmak schrieb:


> Schuhe nehmen Platz weg und selbst wenn sie leicht sind wiegen sie was.
> Warum extra Schuhe mitnehmen wenn man Radschuhe dabei hat.


Unbestritten: Dinge brauchen Platz!
Warum ich auf meinen ACs bisher trotzdem immer Schuhe dabei hatte:
- im 30l Rucksack war am Ende immer noch ein bissel Platz
- Barfuß im Waschraum (Hütte) und WC ist nicht so meins
- Bike-Schuhe sind nass und dreckig -> in Hütte und Hotel nicht so gern gesehen
- durch den Ort laufen (Restaurant, Etappe zu kurz, ...) macht in Crocs mehr Spaß als in SPD-Schuhen


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. September 2015)

Schlapfen: hier unten in blau zu sehen: superleichte und dünne 3 Euro-Stoffschlapfen aus dem Supermarkt mit Gummisohle, damit man auch mal auf feuchte Flecke im Bad steigen kann.


----------



## Hofbiker (4. September 2015)

ND! schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zum Thema Schuhe:
> Crocs!!! *Nein danke unnötiges Gewicht.* Sind extrem leicht, kann man auch mal unter der Dusche/im Waschraum anziehen und durch die Stadt laufen geht auch (zumindest, wenn man sich mal so umschaut ).* Packmaß ist nicht optimal,* die Schuhe kann man aber noch mit Socken oder anderen Sachen "füllen".


Bis dato habe ich immer Badeschlappen aus den Hotels mit einer Wasserfesten Sohle verwendet. Die sind und waren fast kostenlos!(im Zimmerpreis) fürs nächste mal werden diese Schuhe getestet, die sehenleicht und flexiebel aus.


----------



## Hofbiker (4. September 2015)

gmak schrieb:


> Schuhe nehmen Platz weg und selbst wenn sie leicht sind wiegen sie was.
> Warum extra Schuhe mitnehmen wenn man Radschuhe dabei hat.


zu 90% bleibst du zum Abendessen in deinem Quartier, daher stimme ich dir voll zu.
Altertnativ, sendest du dir ein Paket mit Freizeitklamotten ins Hotel vor, dann bist du bei deinem Ziel für den Abendausgang TIP TOP gekleidet. Und dein Rucksack ist um ein vielfaches leichter!!


----------



## scylla (4. September 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Schlapfen: hier unten in blau zu sehen: superleichte und dünne 3 Euro-Stoffschlapfen aus dem Supermarkt mit Gummisohle, damit man auch mal auf feuchte Flecke im Bad steigen kann.



oder vom schwedischen Möbeldiscounter:
http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/10215887/


----------



## Mausoline (4. September 2015)

genau die hab ich auch immer dabei


----------



## Morcheltrainer (4. September 2015)

Ich bevorzuge Strandschuhe.
Billig, feste Sohle, schnell trocken, Teilweise akzeptable Optik, leicht, zusammenknautschbar.
Unterm Jahr auch als Barfußschuhe zu mißbrauchen.

Morcheltrainer


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> oder vom schwedischen Möbeldiscounter:
> http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/10215887/


Hehe, die habe ich sogar auch daheim liegen, aber die anderen waren dünner und leichter. 

Hotelschlapfen sind auch eine super Wahl. Da hab ich weiße mit "Spa"-Aufschrift -- passen super, in hochalpinen Hütten wo man durch ein Loch auf den Gletscher runterscheißt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (4. September 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hotelschlapfen sind auch eine super Wahl. Da hab ich weiße mit "Spa"-Aufschrift -- passen super, in hochalpinen Hütten wo man durch ein Loch auf den Gletscher runterscheißt...


----------

